# Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life'



## BlueGin

This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.

*****************************************************************


LOS ANGELES   When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels forthcoming film The Butler, some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.

Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fondas past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.

Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects, Reyes told FOX411s Pop Tarts column. Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected presidents wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. Im not a conservative or a liberal, Im an American. And that was a slap in the face.

This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.

Get a life."



Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News


----------



## Skull Pilot

Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.

Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.


----------



## BlueGin

Skull Pilot said:


> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.



Hollywood should "get a life" since they are obsessed with constantly making/scoring political points.  Why exactly would this woman want to play Nancy Reagan ??  I can think of only one...for the publicity it would bring with the veterans.


----------



## Oddball

Wouldn't not watching a stupid  movie in lieu of doing something else define "getting a life"?


----------



## rightwinger

Still fighting Hanoi Jane?

We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war


----------



## namvet

ain't she cute???


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war


Right...You should boycott democrats forever.


----------



## editec

I don't think Jane Fonda is a very good actress.


----------



## Wry Catcher

BlueGin said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood should "get a life" since they are obsessed with constantly making/scoring political points.  Why exactly would this woman want to play Nancy Reagan ??  I can think of only one...for the publicity it would bring with the veterans.
Click to expand...


 "Hollywood" is a private sector industry composed of individuals motivated by profit and attention.  Kool-ade consumers parrot the noise of Fox - another member of an industry motivated by profit and the need for attention - that what comes out of Hollywood is all left wing propaganda.  Believing such flapdoodle is what provides strength to conservatives.

The great irony here is those who support and thus advertise the 'boycott' are doing a great service to the movie, its producers and all who will profit by it.  I suspect one of Steven Spielberg's great characters would characterize this by saying, "dumb is dumb".


----------



## namvet

Fonda Calls Nam Photo 'An Unforgivable Mistake' 



> Jane Fonda was always an outspoken opponent of the Vietnam War. In 1972, the Academy Award-winning actress and activist traveled to North Vietnam and was photographed laughing and clapping along with Vietnamese soldiers. What followed was a long-lasting wave of criticism and international outrage that earned Fonda the nickname "Hanoi Jane."



Jane Fonda Calls Vietnam Photo 'An Unforgivable Mistake' (VIDEO)

there's our sweetheart - a real trooper


----------



## Mr. H.

Whatta bitch.


----------



## BlueGin

Wry Catcher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood should "get a life" since they are obsessed with constantly making/scoring political points.  Why exactly would this woman want to play Nancy Reagan ??  I can think of only one...for the publicity it would bring with the veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hollywood" is a private sector industry composed of individuals motivated by profit and attention.  Kool-ade consumers parrot the noise of Fox - another member of an industry motivated by profit and the need for attention - that what comes out of Hollywood is all left wing propaganda.  Believing such flapdoodle is what provides strength to conservatives.
> 
> The great irony here is those who support and thus advertise the 'boycott' are doing a great service to the movie, its producers and all who will profit by it.  I suspect one of Steven Spielberg's great characters would characterize this by saying, "dumb is dumb".
Click to expand...




Hollywood is full of kooks and likes to prop them up like they are "main stream". So, to call FOX out for harboring "Kool-ade" drinkers as a contrast to the daft loons who work in the entertainment industry is pretty laughable. 

As far as news articles goes...I read them all even Huffington Post and share things that I have seen in print (from all points of view).  So, not sure what point your a trying to make with that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The photograph I can forgive.  Her handing those little pieces of paper our soldiers gave her begging for help?  No.  I have never heard her apologise for betraying those men by handing those little papers into the communist hands.  She betrayed our soldiers and our nation with that act of betrayal. 

Today I learned that Snopes has put up a denial for her and claims she never did get handed those little pieces of paper begging for help ( from our soldiers who were prisoners of war ) and she never handed them to the communists.  She doesn't admit to anything.  She has denied it.   Who am I going to believe?  Jane?  Or our own soldiers who were prisoners of war enduring the most horrific abuse - who were desperate for help - who even scribbled their requests on tiny pieces of paper for her - never imagining she would hand it to their tormentors.  The communists.  But she did.  That was the ultimate act of betrayal to a group of men who were dependent upon her to help them.  Instead she assisted their tormentors.  

 Exactly when should americans forget about that?  Any idea on when that should be?  Maybe someone ought to confront Snopes and let them know they are sick of their website being used to falsify the facts in order to hide the truth about traitors such as Jane Fonda.  - Jeri


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> The photograph I can forgive.  Her handing those little pieces of paper our soldiers gave her begging for help?  No.  I have never heard her apologise for betraying those men by handing those little papers into the communist hands.  She betrayed our soldiers and our nation with that act of betrayal.
> 
> Today I learned that Snopes has put up a denial for her and claims she never did get handed those little pieces of paper begging for help ( from our soldiers who were prisoners of war ) and she never handed them to the communists.  She doesn't admit to anything.  She has denied it.   Who am I going to believe?  Jane?  Or our own soldiers who were prisoners of war enduring the most horrific abuse - who were desperate for help - who even scribbled their requests on tiny pieces of paper for her - never imagining she would hand it to their tormentors.  The communists.  But she did.  That was the ultimate act of betrayal to a group of men who were dependent upon her to help them.  Instead she assisted their tormentors.
> 
> Exactly when should americans forget about that?  Any idea on when that should be?  Maybe someone ought to confront Snopes and let them know they are sick of their website being used to falsify the facts in order to hide the truth about traitors such as Jane Fonda.  - Jeri



You still trying to sell that bullshit story?

Every time someone mentions Fonda a wingnut pulls up that fable


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh? 

 I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh?
> 
> I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.



Put up or shut up
Give me their names

Its a bullshit story that Wingnuts refuse to let die no matter how many times it has been debunked


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jane handed the evidence to the communists ( who were torturing our soldiers - pows - ) Their word is enough for me.  I'm an american and support the viet nam vets and their testimonies.  Sorry to hear you don't. 

  - Jeremiah


----------



## yidnar

Skull Pilot said:


> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.


i am a vet and i have a fucking life libb !! fuck you and that stupid commy bitch !! i wonder how many vets don't have a life because of the propaganda and hatred she spewed to boost the enemies moral in Nam.


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war


 what she did was no help to the young men that were in that war at the time !! fuck the politics.... she supported the people that were  killing our boys. i would love to spit right into the bitches face !!


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> Jane handed the evidence to the communists ( who were torturing our soldiers - pows - ) Their word is enough for me.  I'm an american and support the viet nam vets and their testimonies.  Sorry to hear you don't.
> 
> - Jeremiah



You have no credible proof


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh?
> 
> I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up
> 
> Give me their names
Click to expand...

congrats libb !! i believe i hate your stinking guts now !! i really do !! you are a pussy,a coward,a faggot,a traitor ,a blood sucking leech !! fuck you and everything you stand for !!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

It is sad to hear you say that the testimonies of the POW soldiers are not credible in your opinion.  That you prefer to take the word of a communist over our own men who were over there defending your freedom of speech to now accuse them as liars.    Oh the irony of that one.  Is there an ignore button here?  - Jeremiah


----------



## yidnar

i am so pissed off that for the 1st time i let someone from the left enrage me !! i have to leave this board for a few days before i get banned !!


----------



## namvet

I was wondering when this was gonna catch fire


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> i am so pissed off that for the 1st time i let someone from the left enrage me !! i have to leave this board for a few days before i get banned !!


 feeling a little better now  ......


----------



## yidnar

namvet said:


> I was wondering when this was gonna catch fire


are you trying to defend that stupid bitch ??


----------



## kiwiman127

Skull Pilot said:


> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.



No shit!  How long ago did Fonda her _Hanoi Jane _routine?  It's been something like 40 plus years ago.  At this point it would be classified by mental health experts as an unhealthy obsession.   The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life


----------



## Truthseeker420

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh?
> 
> I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up
> Give me their names
> 
> Its a bullshit story that Wingnuts refuse to let die no matter how many times it has been debunked
Click to expand...


Kinda like the story of Vets being spit on after they saw it in Rambo.


----------



## namvet

yidnar said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when this was gonna catch fire
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to defend that stupid bitch ??
Click to expand...


did I say that??? uh no. this is just another Fonda BBQ. and ive attended many.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> It is sad to hear you say that the testimonies of the POW soldiers are not credible in your opinion.  That you prefer to take the word of a communist over our own men who were over there defending your freedom of speech to now accuse them as liars.    Oh the irony of that one.  Is there an ignore button here?  - Jeremiah



snopes says you are full of shit and so do I

snopes.com: Jane Fonda and POWs


----------



## NoNukes

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh?
> 
> I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up
> 
> Give me their names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats libb !! i believe i hate your stinking guts now !! i really do !! you are a pussy,a coward,a faggot,a traitor ,a blood sucking leech !! fuck you and everything you stand for !!
Click to expand...


See, no proof, so you start with the name calling.


----------



## kiwiman127

Ah, all the hate!
================================

*Time to Stop Hating  Its Bad For Your Health. CNN Reports*
According to a recent study, hating is bad for your health! Dr. Charles Raison, associate professor of psychiatry at Emory University School of Medicine and CNNHealths Mental Health expert doctor states bitterness is a nasty solvent that erodes every good thing. So ask yourself one question, do you have hate in your blood? If so, you may be causing more harm to yourself than good.
Time to Stop Hating ? It?s Bad For Your Health. CNN Reports | Fligher Education
===============================

That'd explain all the unhealthy people we have here.


----------



## NoNukes

Jeremiah said:


> It is sad to hear you say that the testimonies of the POW soldiers are not credible in your opinion.  That you prefer to take the word of a communist over our own men who were over there defending your freedom of speech to now accuse them as liars.    Oh the irony of that one.  Is there an ignore button here?  - Jeremiah



Show us proof of the testimonies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war



Being a Liberal means never having to say you're sorry.

1. Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for Americas communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POWs were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor.    Charen, Useful Idiots, p. 46.


2. In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
  Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.

It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                           And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez


3. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists.* Among those who refused to sign was Jane Fonda. *Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death 
Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad to hear you say that the testimonies of the POW soldiers are not credible in your opinion.  That you prefer to take the word of a communist over our own men who were over there defending your freedom of speech to now accuse them as liars.    Oh the irony of that one.  Is there an ignore button here?  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snopes says you are full of shit and so do I
> 
> snopes.com: Jane Fonda and POWs
Click to expand...

 rightwingers torn asshole is so big the hospital used coal miners to perform his colonoscopy .


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Liberal means never having to say you're sorry.
> 
> 1. Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for Americas communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POWs were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor.    Charen, Useful Idiots, p. 46.
> 
> 
> 2. In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                           And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 3. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists.* Among those who refused to sign was Jane Fonda. *Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
Click to expand...


Freaking hippies

It is a shame that at the time, these were the only Americans who were not buying into the bullshit of the VietNam war.


----------



## AquaAthena

kiwiman127 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  How long ago did Fonda her _Hanoi Jane _routine?  It's been something like 40 plus years ago.  At this point it would be classified by mental health experts as an unhealthy obsession.   The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life
Click to expand...

*
"The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life"*

If she truly meant that, she, out of respect for Nancy Reagan and her patriotism,* would not have accepted the role.* There is more going on with the whole thing here, in my opinion, and I am distrustful of the intentions of the movie-makers as well as Fonda, the unintelligent anti-American.  I would not be surprised if Oliver Stone were not the director or producer. He was a veteran and is now a typical Hollywood liberal who makes their living pretending to be sincere, all the while hating traditional American values and enjoying the huge profits their work (  )  brings them.

How DO they live with themselves. ( Rhetorical question )


----------



## kiwiman127

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Liberal means never having to say you're sorry.
> 
> 1. Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for Americas communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POWs were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor.    Charen, Useful Idiots, p. 46.
> 
> 
> 2. In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                           And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 3. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists.* Among those who refused to sign was Jane Fonda. *Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
Click to expand...


Oh brother, another person who is obsessed with hating!
I always thought what Fonda did was stupid but Fonda has publically stated she regrets what she did over 40 years ago.  That's good enough for rational people. Would it help if she practiced self-flogging, then would you get a life? Grow up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Liberal means never having to say you're sorry.
> 
> 1. Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for Americas communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POWs were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor.    Charen, Useful Idiots, p. 46.
> 
> 
> 2. In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                           And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 3. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists.* Among those who refused to sign was Jane Fonda. *Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother, another person who is obsessed with hating!
> I always thought what Fonda did was stupid but Fonda has publically stated she regrets what she did over 40 years ago.  That's good enough for rational people. Would it help if she practiced self-flogging, then would you get a life? Grow up.
Click to expand...




It wasn't necessary for you to go out of your way to prove that the Left is neither willing nor able to confront evil.

But...thanks for your wit-less....er, 'witness.'


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Liberal means never having to say you're sorry.
> 
> 1. Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for America&#8217;s communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POW&#8217;s were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor.    Charen, &#8220;Useful Idiots,&#8221; p. 46.
> 
> 
> 2. In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad that ran in five large circulation dailies, called &#8220;An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam,&#8221; which ran in part:
> &#8220;Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only &#8220;crimes&#8221; are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps&#8230; The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of &#8220;detainees&#8221;&#8230; People disappear and never return&#8230; People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                           And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 3. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists.* Among those who refused to sign was Jane Fonda. *&#8220;Your name would mean much more than any other,&#8221; she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe &#8220;that Communism is worse than death&#8230;&#8221;
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, &#8220;Joan Baez at 38,&#8221; June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, another person who is obsessed with hating!
> I always thought what Fonda did was stupid but Fonda has publically stated she regrets what she did over 40 years ago.  That's good enough for rational people. Would it help if she practiced self-flogging, then would you get a life? Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't necessary for you to go out of your way to prove that the Left is neither willing nor able to confront evil.
> 
> But...thanks for your wit-less....er, 'witness.'
Click to expand...


Fonda was an idealistic  kid who understood the war was wrong but did not handle her methodology of objecting very well. But she was right and John Kerry was right that the war was a travesty

Who are the real villains from that era?

Those who wrapped themselves in the flag spouting patriotic slogans as they called up more and more  boys by the hundreds of thousands to fight a war of questionable merit without an executable strategy to win. They created a meatgrinder in which they sent more and more boys. Over 60,000 boys killed in an unnecessary conflict


----------



## Wry Catcher

BlueGin said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood should "get a life" since they are obsessed with constantly making/scoring political points.  Why exactly would this woman want to play Nancy Reagan ??  I can think of only one...for the publicity it would bring with the veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hollywood" is a private sector industry composed of individuals motivated by profit and attention.  Kool-ade consumers parrot the noise of Fox - another member of an industry motivated by profit and the need for attention - that what comes out of Hollywood is all left wing propaganda.  Believing such flapdoodle is what provides strength to conservatives.
> 
> The great irony here is those who support and thus advertise the 'boycott' are doing a great service to the movie, its producers and all who will profit by it.  I suspect one of Steven Spielberg's great characters would characterize this by saying, "dumb is dumb".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood is full of kooks and likes to prop them up like they are "main stream". So, to call FOX out for harboring "Kool-ade" drinkers as a contrast to the daft loons who work in the entertainment industry is pretty laughable.
> 
> As far as news articles goes...I read them all even Huffington Post and share things that I have seen in print (from all points of view).  So, not sure what point your a trying to make with that.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been to Hollywood? Have you ever gone to a movie made by Hollywood producers with Hollywood actors?  The claim you make is foolish disreagard for reality (partisan bullshit) or you're as dumb as Rottweiler and as dishonest as crusaderfrank.

Fox 'News' is entertainment, journalism it is not (unless you believe "Yellow Journalism" is a reporting of facts and not editorial opinion (which would not suprise me) which is most of what Fox 'News' presents.

My point is only fools characterize an entire industry as the set of everything the same.  Fools or liars.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, another person who is obsessed with hating!
> I always thought what Fonda did was stupid but Fonda has publically stated she regrets what she did over 40 years ago.  That's good enough for rational people. Would it help if she practiced self-flogging, then would you get a life? Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't necessary for you to go out of your way to prove that the Left is neither willing nor able to confront evil.
> 
> But...thanks for your wit-less....er, 'witness.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda was an ideolistic kid who understood the war was wrong but did not handle her methodology of objecting very well. But she was right and John Kerry was right that the war was a travesty
> 
> Who are the real villains from that era?
> 
> Those who wrapped themselves in the flag spouting patriotic slogans as they called up more and more  boys by the hundreds of thousands to fight a war of questionable merit without an executable strategy to win. They created a meatgrinder in which they sent more and more boys. Over 60,000 boys killed in an unnecessary conflict
Click to expand...



Fonda was guilty of the only crime defined in the Constitution.

She was a traitor.


You know that.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't necessary for you to go out of your way to prove that the Left is neither willing nor able to confront evil.
> 
> But...thanks for your wit-less....er, 'witness.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonda was an ideolistic kid who understood the war was wrong but did not handle her methodology of objecting very well. But she was right and John Kerry was right that the war was a travesty
> 
> Who are the real villains from that era?
> 
> Those who wrapped themselves in the flag spouting patriotic slogans as they called up more and more  boys by the hundreds of thousands to fight a war of questionable merit without an executable strategy to win. They created a meatgrinder in which they sent more and more boys. Over 60,000 boys killed in an unnecessary conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fonda was guilty of the only crime defined in the Constitution.
> 
> She was a traitor.
> 
> 
> You know that.
Click to expand...


You have the trial transcript on that?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jane Fonda exercised her Constitutional Right of Free Speech.  Did she provide material aid or comfort to the enemy?  Beyond a few propaganda points, not at all.  She was one of hundreds of thousands of Americans who voiced loud opposition to an undeclared war against a nation with no ability to invade us.

I'd submit that the marches against the Vietnam War and the music of that era gave greater comfort to Hanoi than did one movie actor.  It's too bad the administrations which prosecuted that war didn't listen to the people.  But pols never seem to learn as we can see by their behavior today.  When Ideology supersedes The People only bad things happen.


----------



## namvet

Wry Catcher said:


> Jane Fonda exercised her Constitutional Right of Free Speech.  Did she provide material aid or comfort to the enemy?  Beyond a few propaganda points, not at all.  She was one of hundreds of thousands of Americans who voiced loud opposition to an undeclared war against a nation with no ability to invade us.
> 
> I'd submit that the marches against the Vietnam War and the music of that era gave greater comfort to Hanoi than did one movie actor.  It's too bad the administrations which prosecuted that war didn't listen to the people.  But pols never seem to learn as we can see by their behavior today.  When Ideology supersedes The People only bad things happen.



and you would be right. the North was leaning heavily on Fonda and her ilk and the American MSM to win it for them. and they got it in spades. the real reason we lost.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oddball said:


> Wouldn't not watching a stupid  movie in lieu of doing something else define "getting a life"?



Not if you enjoy watching movies.  If you enjoy watching movies, then watching them IS part of your life.

Actually, I'm not too fond of that expression "get a life" when used by anyone, including Jane Fonda.  EVERYONE has a life.


----------



## Againsheila

BlueGin said:


> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES   When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels forthcoming film The Butler, some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fondas past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects, Reyes told FOX411s Pop Tarts column. Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected presidents wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. Im not a conservative or a liberal, Im an American. And that was a slap in the face.
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News



From your link:

"He told us Fonda had every right to protest the Vietnam War and to lobby Capitol Hill to get her message across, but says she bordered on treason when she went to Hanoi, Vietnam, called Americans war criminals, and was photographed seated on an anti-aircraft battery, a move she claimed she regretted in her 2005 autobiography."

Bordered on treason?  It was treason.  She should have been shot.


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES   When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels forthcoming film The Butler, some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fondas past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects, Reyes told FOX411s Pop Tarts column. Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected presidents wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. Im not a conservative or a liberal, Im an American. And that was a slap in the face.
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "He told us Fonda had every right to protest the Vietnam War and to lobby Capitol Hill to get her message across, but says she bordered on treason when she went to Hanoi, Vietnam, called Americans war criminals, and was photographed seated on an anti-aircraft battery, a move she claimed she regretted in her 2005 autobiography."
> 
> Bordered on treason?  It was treason.  She should have been shot.
Click to expand...


Those who kept sending troops into a meatgrinder with no plan for winning should have been shot


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES   When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels forthcoming film The Butler, some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fondas past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects, Reyes told FOX411s Pop Tarts column. Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected presidents wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. Im not a conservative or a liberal, Im an American. And that was a slap in the face.
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "He told us Fonda had every right to protest the Vietnam War and to lobby Capitol Hill to get her message across, but says she bordered on treason when she went to Hanoi, Vietnam, called Americans war criminals, and was photographed seated on an anti-aircraft battery, a move she claimed she regretted in her 2005 autobiography."
> 
> Bordered on treason?  It was treason.  She should have been shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who kept sending troops into a meatgrinder with no plan for winning should have been shot
Click to expand...


I will not argue with your there.  Going in Vietnam without the intend to win the war was a bad decision on our part.  Who does that?  They could have ended the war in one day if they'd just used one nuke.  But then all those corporations wouldn't have made all that money off of the war.  

Doesn't mean Jane wasn't a traitor and shouldn't have been shot.  You don't go to a country our country is at war with and take propaganda photos.


----------



## Wry Catcher

namvet said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda exercised her Constitutional Right of Free Speech.  Did she provide material aid or comfort to the enemy?  Beyond a few propaganda points, not at all.  She was one of hundreds of thousands of Americans who voiced loud opposition to an undeclared war against a nation with no ability to invade us.
> 
> I'd submit that the marches against the Vietnam War and the music of that era gave greater comfort to Hanoi than did one movie actor.  It's too bad the administrations which prosecuted that war didn't listen to the people.  But pols never seem to learn as we can see by their behavior today.  When Ideology supersedes The People only bad things happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you would be right. the North was leaning heavily on Fonda and her ilk and the American MSM to win it for them. and they got it in spades. the real reason we lost.
Click to expand...


No.  The real reason we lost, we weren't prepared for Guerrilla Warfare; the geniuses in D.C. didn't listen to the professional soldiers and believed if the body count was high enough the other side would quit.  My entire service was at sea during that time but I knew shipmates who had served on PBR's (later replaced by swift boats) and neighborhood friends who served in both the Army (one as an adviser with the ARVN) and several with the Marines and Seabees.  To the man they believe the war was lost in D.C.


----------



## namvet

Wry Catcher said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda exercised her Constitutional Right of Free Speech.  Did she provide material aid or comfort to the enemy?  Beyond a few propaganda points, not at all.  She was one of hundreds of thousands of Americans who voiced loud opposition to an undeclared war against a nation with no ability to invade us.
> 
> I'd submit that the marches against the Vietnam War and the music of that era gave greater comfort to Hanoi than did one movie actor.  It's too bad the administrations which prosecuted that war didn't listen to the people.  But pols never seem to learn as we can see by their behavior today.  When Ideology supersedes The People only bad things happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you would be right. the North was leaning heavily on Fonda and her ilk and the American MSM to win it for them. and they got it in spades. the real reason we lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The real reason we lost, we weren't prepared for Guerrilla Warfare; the geniuses in D.C. didn't listen to the professional soldiers and believed if the body count was high enough the other side would quit.  My entire service was at sea during that time but I knew shipmates who had served on PBR's (later replaced by swift boats) and neighborhood friends who served in both the Army (one as an adviser with the ARVN) and several with the Marines and Seabees.  To the man they believe the war was lost in D.C.
Click to expand...


there were lots of reasons. including treachery from within. and they did quit. in the tet offensive. my service was at sea to. we were sitting around playing cards and waiting for the papers to be signed so we could go home. then Johnson sent over this idiotic cease fire. and on it went


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES &#8211;  When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels&#8217; forthcoming film &#8220;The Butler,&#8221; some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the &#8220;Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan&#8221; Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fonda&#8217;s past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> &#8220;Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects,&#8221; Reyes told FOX411&#8217;s Pop Tarts column. &#8220;Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected president&#8217;s wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. I&#8217;m not a conservative or a liberal, I&#8217;m an American. And that was a slap in the face.&#8221;
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> &#8220;Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "He told us Fonda had &#8220;every right&#8221; to protest the Vietnam War and to lobby Capitol Hill to get her message across, but says she bordered on treason when she went to Hanoi, Vietnam, called Americans &#8220;war criminals,&#8221; and was photographed seated on an anti-aircraft battery, a move she claimed she regretted in her 2005 autobiography."
> 
> Bordered on treason?  It was treason.  She should have been shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who kept sending troops into a meatgrinder with no plan for winning should have been shot
Click to expand...

...one was shot ..


----------



## namvet

sound off

Organizer of Fonda boycott on Jane's 'get a life' comment

Organizer of Fonda boycott on Jane's 'get a life' comment | Fox News Video


----------



## BlueGin

Wry Catcher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hollywood" is a private sector industry composed of individuals motivated by profit and attention.  Kool-ade consumers parrot the noise of Fox - another member of an industry motivated by profit and the need for attention - that what comes out of Hollywood is all left wing propaganda.  Believing such flapdoodle is what provides strength to conservatives.
> 
> The great irony here is those who support and thus advertise the 'boycott' are doing a great service to the movie, its producers and all who will profit by it.  I suspect one of Steven Spielberg's great characters would characterize this by saying, "dumb is dumb".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood is full of kooks and likes to prop them up like they are "main stream". So, to call FOX out for harboring "Kool-ade" drinkers as a contrast to the daft loons who work in the entertainment industry is pretty laughable.
> 
> As far as news articles goes...I read them all even Huffington Post and share things that I have seen in print (from all points of view).  So, not sure what point your a trying to make with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Hollywood? Have you ever gone to a movie made by Hollywood producers with Hollywood actors?  The claim you make is foolish disreagard for reality (partisan bullshit) or you're as dumb as Rottweiler and as dishonest as crusaderfrank.
> 
> Fox 'News' is entertainment, journalism it is not (unless you believe "Yellow Journalism" is a reporting of facts and not editorial opinion (which would not suprise me) which is most of what Fox 'News' presents.
> 
> My point is only fools characterize an entire industry as the set of everything the same.  Fools or liars.
Click to expand...


Now you are just being dumb.  The article I linked to gave both sides...Jane Fonda's and The Navy veteran who is boycotting..Larry Reyes. All media should be taken with a grain of salt...it's filled with activists just like Hollywood is.  But since you are just touting FOX as "yellow Journalism"...I can write your opinion off as a bunch of partisan BS. 

Anyway, Larry Reyes is right.  Hollywood always casts the uber left wing nutjobs to play republican roles...and then they turn around and portray them in the worst possible light.  See James Brolin as Reagan (that wack a loon Barbara Streisand's husband)...A total hottie John Cusack (still a freaken liberal wing nut) as Richard Nixon...and now this anti war idiot as Nancy Reagan.  I'm not buying that Fonda is "honored" to play this role...just like I don't believe she has regrets about her past.  It's all fake...Just like Hollywood itself.

Have I ever watched Hollywood movies.? Yes...and liberal dominated TV.  They break out every sterotype in the book and then some.  It's nothing but trash...with a few gems thown in that are few and far between.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Prisoners of war slipping Jane notes asking for help.


Never happened.


----------



## Politico

Skull Pilot said:


> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.



That.


----------



## editec

The outrage ought to be the fact that FONDA got away with it because she was a rich kid with a rich daddy.

I had friends go prison for refusing the draft.

Now_ those people_ were truly  heroic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Againsheila said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "He told us Fonda had &#8220;every right&#8221; to protest the Vietnam War and to lobby Capitol Hill to get her message across, but says she bordered on treason when she went to Hanoi, Vietnam, called Americans &#8220;war criminals,&#8221; and was photographed seated on an anti-aircraft battery, a move she claimed she regretted in her 2005 autobiography."
> 
> Bordered on treason?  It was treason.  She should have been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who kept sending troops into a meatgrinder with no plan for winning should have been shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not argue with your there.  Going in Vietnam without the intend to win the war was a bad decision on our part.  Who does that?  They could have ended the war in one day if they'd just used one nuke.  But then all those corporations wouldn't have made all that money off of the war.
> 
> Doesn't mean Jane wasn't a traitor and shouldn't have been shot.  You don't go to a country our country is at war with and take propaganda photos.
Click to expand...


I do not care about the photographs.  Dennis Rodman did the same thing when he went to North Korea and took photographs with Communists. ( albeit was done in ignorance unlike Jane Fonda ) 

  What I care about is what she did to our soldiers who were prisoners of war.  While visiting, the American POW's wrote on tiny pieces of paper the torture they were being subjected to, the truth about what was happening to them by these communist pigs. They handed those papers to her because they believed ( mistakenly ) that they could trust her. 

 Jane took those little pieces of white paper and without a thought for the lives of these americans she handed the tiny papers to their communist pig captors knowing full well they would be tortured for attempting to inform the USA of their inhumane treatment.

  Some of those American prisoners of war died because of her betrayal.  Their blood is on her hands.  Anyone who watches a Jane Fonda ( while knowing the traitor she is )  movie is in the same book as Mel Gibson - the anti semite who praises nazis and wishes they had killed more Jews.  I wouldn't dare support their films by watching them.  - Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man

When all is said an done.......

Jane Fonda was on the correct side of history when it comes to the Vietnam War.   ...


----------



## rightwinger

Sunni Man said:


> When all is said an done.......
> 
> Jane Fonda was on the correct side of history when it comes to the Vietnam War.   ...



Those who wrapped themselves in the flag were not


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Anyone who watches a Jane Fonda ( while knowing the traitor she is )  movie is in the same book as Mel Gibson - the anti semite who praises nazis and wishes they had killed more Jews.


So, Jane Fonda is basically a Nazi because she protested the Vietnam War?

That is quite a stretch of the imagination junior......


----------



## tinydancer

Vietnam made LBJ and his family a very wealthy man. And of course everyone associated with Brown and Root.

Democrat war costing so many lives. 

What a disgrace she is to the Fonda name.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who watches a Jane Fonda ( while knowing the traitor she is )  movie is in the same book as Mel Gibson - the anti semite who praises nazis and wishes they had killed more Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jane Fonda is basically a Nazi because she protested the Vietnam War?
> 
> That is quite a stretch of the imagination junior......
Click to expand...


She didn't just protest it, she used her celebrity status to participate in it.


----------



## namvet

we jumped for joy​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-FibDxpkb0]Lyndon Johnson - Remarks on Decision to not seek Reelection - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## Big Black Dog

Jane Fonda can go fuck herself.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who watches a Jane Fonda ( while knowing the traitor she is )  movie is in the same book as Mel Gibson - the anti semite who praises nazis and wishes they had killed more Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jane Fonda is basically a Nazi because she protested the Vietnam War?
> 
> That is quite a stretch of the imagination junior......
Click to expand...


Nazis, Communists, Islamists with imperialistic ambitions to rule the world?  All in the same book to me, Sunni man.  All in the same book. All cut from the same cloth.   - Jeri


----------



## Vandalshandle

I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".


----------



## BlueGin

Vandalshandle said:


> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".



If she wants to continue to promote herself by way of political controversy...she can reap the benefits as well as the negativity and the protest of the people.  No one is forcing her to make a political movie. And she promoted "protest" once upon a time...yes?  She just needs to suck it up.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Blue, 
I am sure that Jane will consider your opinion on her very carefully, before she makes another personal career decision.


----------



## BlueGin

Vandalshandle said:


> Blue,
> I am sure that Jane will consider your opinion on her very carefully, before she makes another personal career decision.



Oh...don't worry her motives are very clear on this.  She said it herself.




> In a statement to The Hollywood Reporter, Fonda said of her casting: &#8220;If it creates hoopla, it will cause more people to see the movie&#8230; I figured it would tweak the right. Who cares?&#8221;



She is all about riding this Vietnam controversy to the end.  Apparently the Vets arent the only ones who need to "get a Life".


----------



## namvet

she sucked off every prick in hollywood. great credentials for the cause eh???


----------



## Againsheila

Sunni Man said:


> When all is said an done.......
> 
> Jane Fonda was on the correct side of history when it comes to the Vietnam War.   ...



But not when it comes to our country.


----------



## Katzndogz

Jane Fonda is trying to create controversy hoping that her movie will be something more than the bomb it will be.

The Butler doesn't need a boycott, no one is going to see it anyway.  It will go the way of all the rest of Hollywood's political statement movies.    There will be a limited run and go straight to DVD.


----------



## BlueGin

editec said:


> The outrage ought to be the fact that FONDA got away with it because she was a rich kid with a rich daddy.
> 
> I had friends go prison for refusing the draft.
> 
> Now_ those people_ were truly  heroic.



Kind of goes with the fact that Fonda thinks she deserves respect for just being famous (by being born to it)...but Vets deserve none for their service of this country...which was much more valuable infact. Which is just typical thinking of the out of touch idiots in Hollywood. She is trash.


----------



## Againsheila

Vandalshandle said:


> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".



What in Christ's teachings say that Jane was not a traitor to this country?  Yes, we are suppose to forgive, but that doesn't mean we forget, or that the guilty are never punished.  When your child does something wrong to you just forgive and forget?  Or do you punish your child and then forgive and forget?  Jane was never ever punished for her actions.  I can forgive them, but I can't forget them and it's difficult to forgive when she's never ever been punished.  If she were really truly contrite it would be a different matter but it's obvious she feels no shame and her apology wasn't sincere.  Not when she says "get a life" to those who want to boycott her.  What she should be saying is, "I'm sorry to have put you through that and it won't ever happen again."  And she should say that each and every time a Vietnam vet speaks out against her.


----------



## namvet

Katzndogz said:


> Jane Fonda is trying to create controversy hoping that her movie will be something more than the bomb it will be.
> 
> The Butler doesn't need a boycott, no one is going to see it anyway.  It will go the way of all the rest of Hollywood's political statement movies.    There will be a limited run and go straight to DVD.



I didn't know Obama produced DVD's


----------



## namvet

BlueGin said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue,
> I am sure that Jane will consider your opinion on her very carefully, before she makes another personal career decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...don't worry her motives are very clear on this.  She said it herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a statement to The Hollywood Reporter, Fonda said of her casting: &#8220;If it creates hoopla, it will cause more people to see the movie&#8230; I figured it would tweak the right. Who cares?&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is all about riding this Vietnam controversy to the end.  Apparently the Vets arent the only ones who need to "get a Life".
Click to expand...


yes Reagan fans are up in arms about this  - so they need a life to


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vandalshandle said:


> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".



If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong. 

 Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man

Jane Fonda was not a traitor due to the fact that we were not engaged in a declared war.     .


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> Jane Fonda was not a traitor due to the fact that we were not engaged in a declared war.     .



Iraq/afghan???


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jane Fonda betrayed American prisoners of war and is directly responsible for their subsequent torture and deaths due to that act of betrayal.  Facts are stubborn things.  They don't go away.   - Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri


I am a veteran of the the Vietnam War and Jane Fonda doesn't owe me an apology.    .


----------



## BlueGin

namvet said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue,
> I am sure that Jane will consider your opinion on her very carefully, before she makes another personal career decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...don't worry her motives are very clear on this.  She said it herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a statement to The Hollywood Reporter, Fonda said of her casting: &#8220;If it creates hoopla, it will cause more people to see the movie&#8230; I figured it would tweak the right. Who cares?&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is all about riding this Vietnam controversy to the end.  Apparently the Vets arent the only ones who need to "get a Life".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes Reagan fans are up in arms about this  - so they need a life to
Click to expand...


This is where Hollywood is out of touch.  If they actually made an accurate non activist movie about Ronald Reagan's life,the lines would be out the door and the cash would flow. Instead... the public gets handed this straight to video crappola that only attracts the uber lefty moonbats.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> I am a veteran of the the Vietnam War and Jane Fonda doesn't owe me an apology.    .
Click to expand...


From reading your writings on this board I wouldn't expect you to, Sunni.  I am speaking about American veterans who condemn communism and hold dear American values such as freedom, 2nd amendment rights, freedom of speech, the United States Constitution.


----------



## Sallow

BlueGin said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood should "get a life" since they are obsessed with constantly making/scoring political points.  Why exactly would this woman want to play Nancy Reagan ??  I can think of only one...for the publicity it would bring with the veterans.
Click to expand...


Why would any actor want to portray Adolf Hitler? Or any historical figure? Or any character?

Because that's the gig.


----------



## Sallow

Jeremiah said:


> Jane Fonda betrayed American prisoners of war and is directly responsible for their subsequent torture and deaths due to that act of betrayal.  Facts are stubborn things.  They don't go away.   - Jeri



She didn't betray anyone..and has apologized profusely for exercising rights that the Constitution has given her.


----------



## BlueGin

Sallow said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood should "get a life" since they are obsessed with constantly making/scoring political points.  Why exactly would this woman want to play Nancy Reagan ??  I can think of only one...for the publicity it would bring with the veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would any actor want to portray Adolf Hitler? Or any historical figure? Or any character?
> 
> Because that's the gig.
Click to expand...


Or in Fonda's case... just because it's controversial.


----------



## Staidhup

Sad testament to society when we become enamored and willingly lend validity to a group of individuals whose entire contribution to society is nothing more than fantasy and portrayal of what they are not.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda betrayed American prisoners of war and is directly responsible for their subsequent torture and deaths due to that act of betrayal.  Facts are stubborn things.  They don't go away.   - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't betray anyone..and has apologized profusely for exercising rights that the Constitution has given her.
Click to expand...


She was right in protesting an unjustified war......just wrong in how she did it

She broke no laws


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war


And therein lies the tale.

The fact that government couldn't find a way to prosecute Fonda for what they chose to call "fraternizing with the enemy" is unimpeachable evidence of our wrongfully aggressive presence in Vietnam.  Those North Vietnamese soldiers were not _our_ enemy.  We were _their_ enemy.  Our corrupt and incompetent government sent our troops against them with no justifiable cause, much in the way of our unjustifiable invasion of Iraq, and it cost the lives of 58,000 of our sons and brothers, and the maiming of tens of thousands more.  

Jane Fonda's actions in Vietnam were a challenge to our government to prosecute her, which could not be done without revealing the truth about that shameful waste.  So this woman should not be vilified as she often is.  She should be celebrated.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> I am a veteran of the the Vietnam War and Jane Fonda doesn't owe me an apology.    .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From reading your writings on this board I wouldn't expect you to, Sunni.  I am speaking about American veterans who condemn communism and hold dear American values such as freedom, 2nd amendment rights, freedom of speech, the United States Constitution.
Click to expand...

Incorrect nitwit.

I am totally opposed to communism and fully support the 2nd Amendment, free speech,  and the US Constitution.    ..


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda betrayed American prisoners of war and is directly responsible for their subsequent torture and deaths due to that act of betrayal.  Facts are stubborn things.  They don't go away.   - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't betray anyone..and has apologized profusely for exercising rights that the Constitution has given her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was right in protesting an unjustified war......just wrong in how she did it
> 
> She broke no laws
Click to expand...

In view of the purpose of her action I won't say what she did was wrong.  Rather, it was extreme.  In hindsight it might appear to be wrong, but at the time it was a radical effort to call attention to and awaken Americans at home to the truth.

In the simplest terms, what Jane Fonda did took a great deal of courage.  And it's caused her much pain.


----------



## MikeK

Jeremiah said:


> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri


I believe it is you, and many others who remain blind to the truth about how our government wastes the lives of our sons and brothers, who owe Jane Fonda an apology for your willful blindness.  The tragedy of it is how so many of you simply refuse to look at the glaring evidence of how wrong our actions in Vietnam were.

_There are none so blind as they who will not see!_


----------



## Vandalshandle

Againsheila said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in Christ's teachings say that Jane was not a traitor to this country?  Yes, we are suppose to forgive, but that doesn't mean we forget, or that the guilty are never punished.  When your child does something wrong to you just forgive and forget?  Or do you punish your child and then forgive and forget?  Jane was never ever punished for her actions.  I can forgive them, but I can't forget them and it's difficult to forgive when she's never ever been punished.  If she were really truly contrite it would be a different matter but it's obvious she feels no shame and her apology wasn't sincere.  Not when she says "get a life" to those who want to boycott her.  What she should be saying is, "I'm sorry to have put you through that and it won't ever happen again."  And she should say that each and every time a Vietnam vet speaks out against her.
Click to expand...


Well, she has been apologizing since about 1980. Do you suppose that you can find it in your Christian heart to forgive her when that reaches 40 years?


----------



## MikeK

Jeremiah said:


> So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh?
> 
> I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.


Do you also believe the fable about returning GIs being spit on by protesters?  That's another propaganda gem, enhanced by Stallone's performance as _Rambo,_ the one-man super-trooper who kills platoons of enemies with his bare hands but tearfully laments being spat on.


----------



## Againsheila

Sallow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda betrayed American prisoners of war and is directly responsible for their subsequent torture and deaths due to that act of betrayal.  Facts are stubborn things.  They don't go away.   - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't betray anyone..and has apologized profusely for exercising rights that the Constitution has given her.
Click to expand...


"Get a life" is not apologizing profusely.  Do you know the meaning of the word "profusely?"


----------



## MikeK

kiwiman127 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  How long ago did Fonda her _Hanoi Jane _routine?  It's been something like 40 plus years ago.  At this point it would be classified by mental health experts as an unhealthy obsession.   The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life
Click to expand...

You're right.  She has expressed regret for that episode.  But only because it failed to produce the desired effect, which was to bring an end to the Vietnam debacle.  

Too few of those who reflexively despise her actions in Vietnam make any effort to push aside the veil and look more closely at her motive in doing what she did.  They content themselves with hating her -- because that emphasizes their melodramatic sense of patriotism.


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda betrayed American prisoners of war and is directly responsible for their subsequent torture and deaths due to that act of betrayal.  Facts are stubborn things.  They don't go away.   - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't betray anyone..and has apologized profusely for exercising rights that the Constitution has given her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was right in protesting an unjustified war......just wrong in how she did it
> 
> She broke no laws
Click to expand...


She went to the enemy and shot propaganda photos, she did radio shows while in enemy Territory, she was VERY wrong in how she protested.  She was wrong to the point of committing treason.


----------



## Againsheila

Vandalshandle said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in Christ's teachings say that Jane was not a traitor to this country?  Yes, we are suppose to forgive, but that doesn't mean we forget, or that the guilty are never punished.  When your child does something wrong to you just forgive and forget?  Or do you punish your child and then forgive and forget?  Jane was never ever punished for her actions.  I can forgive them, but I can't forget them and it's difficult to forgive when she's never ever been punished.  If she were really truly contrite it would be a different matter but it's obvious she feels no shame and her apology wasn't sincere.  Not when she says "get a life" to those who want to boycott her.  What she should be saying is, "I'm sorry to have put you through that and it won't ever happen again."  And she should say that each and every time a Vietnam vet speaks out against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, she has been apologizing since about 1980. Do you suppose that you can find it in your Christian heart to forgive her when that reaches 40 years?
Click to expand...


I can forgive her now, but each time she pops up with something like "get a life" to a Vietnam veteran who complains about her behavior, it's a whole new ballgame.   

She doesn't seem to realize that she need to repent all the time, not just once to a few soldiers and then make hateful remarks at anybody else who mentions what she did.


----------



## MikeK

NoNukes said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad to hear you say that the testimonies of the POW soldiers are not credible in your opinion.  That you prefer to take the word of a communist over our own men who were over there defending your freedom of speech to now accuse them as liars.    Oh the irony of that one.  Is there an ignore button here?  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us proof of the testimonies.
Click to expand...

There is no proof of that.  Just as there is no proof that any returning GI was ever spat on.  Both tales are carefully cultivated propaganda items.


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't betray anyone..and has apologized profusely for exercising rights that the Constitution has given her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was right in protesting an unjustified war......just wrong in how she did it
> 
> She broke no laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She went to the enemy and shot propaganda photos, she did radio shows while in enemy Territory, she was VERY wrong in how she protested.  She was wrong to the point of committing treason.
Click to expand...


She showed poor judgement, she apologized, she broke no laws, VietNam is our friend now, it is 40 years later........get over it


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is you, and many others who remain blind to the truth about how our government wastes the lives of our sons and brothers, who owe Jane Fonda an apology for your willful blindness.  The tragedy of it is how so many of you simply refuse to look at the glaring evidence of how wrong our actions in Vietnam were.
> 
> _There are none so blind as they who will not see!_
Click to expand...


I was against the Vietnam war.  Both my father and my brother fought in the Vietnam war.  It was wrong from start to finish but you don't go to the enemy and give them comfort.  You don't go to the enemy and do propaganda photos and radio shows.  You go to Washington and you picket, you write your congressmen, you write letters to the editor, you run for office and try to change things, YOU DON'T COMMIT TREASON because you don't agree with a war our soldiers are fighting.


----------



## MikeK

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad to hear you say that the testimonies of the POW soldiers are not credible in your opinion.  That you prefer to take the word of a communist over our own men who were over there defending your freedom of speech to now accuse them as liars.    Oh the irony of that one.  Is there an ignore button here?  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snopes says you are full of shit and so do I
> 
> snopes.com: Jane Fonda and POWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rightwingers torn asshole is so big the hospital used coal miners to perform his colonoscopy .
Click to expand...

You malicious, often vulgar, always obnoxious and utterly meaningless waste of time and space has earned you a place on my Ignore list.

Goodbye!


----------



## tinydancer

Should I unleash her Tom Hayden days.

I can do that if you want me to.


----------



## tinydancer

Not kidding.


----------



## tinydancer

Jane's Tom days....


Who wants it?


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm not sure that I understand why so many people are furious with Jane, while at the same time, Vietnam is now on our government's international trade "favored nation" list. I have three shirts that were manufactured there. Does that make me a traitor?


----------



## Gracie

Fonda can get over _herself_ and suck my ass.

I will never "get over" what she did.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a veteran of the the Vietnam War and Jane Fonda doesn't owe me an apology.    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From reading your writings on this board I wouldn't expect you to, Sunni.  I am speaking about American veterans who condemn communism and hold dear American values such as freedom, 2nd amendment rights, freedom of speech, the United States Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect nitwit.
> 
> I am totally opposed to communism and fully support the 2nd Amendment, free speech,  and the US Constitution.    ..
Click to expand...


Supporting the US Constitution means you agree that the Constitution trumps the Koran.  It means you believe in 1 wife, not 4.  Beating her means you will get jail time, Divorce settlement is settled in a court of law ( not Sharia ) your children have freedom of choice for their faith, sex slavery - you would report immediately - any terrorist activity - you would report immediately - you believe the testimony of a woman is equal to that of a man ( not 1/4 as under Sharia law for women ) and you would testify against a Muslim if you were a witness to a crime he was planning to commit, did commit, tried to commit. If you agree with all of that then I agree with you. You are full fledged American.  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Could you affirm that, Sunni man?  I'll be waiting.  Thank you.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> snopes says you are full of shit and so do I
> 
> snopes.com: Jane Fonda and POWs
> 
> 
> 
> rightwingers torn asshole is so big the hospital used coal miners to perform his colonoscopy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You malicious, often vulgar, always obnoxious and utterly meaningless waste of time and space has earned you a place on my Ignore list.
> 
> Goodbye!
Click to expand...


It took you this long to put yidnar on ignore?  I'm impressed, I don't think I could handle him past a couple of days...


----------



## Againsheila

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm not sure that I understand why so many people are furious with Jane, while at the same time, Vietnam is now on our government's international trade "favored nation" list. I have three shirts that were manufactured there. Does that make me a traitor?




Apparently you don't understand the definition of the word "traitor".  Look it up.


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd prefer to believe the american prisoners of war all lied when they say they handed her those little pieces of paper - to inform her of their being tortured - a plea for help & she responded by handing those little pieces of white paper to their captors, eh?
> 
> I believe the prisoners of war.  They had no reason to lie and later the stories of that torture came out for the entire world to hear about.  It validates their claim about Jane.   I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also believe the fable about returning GIs being spit on by protesters?  That's another propaganda gem, enhanced by Stallone's performance as _Rambo,_ the one-man super-trooper who kills platoons of enemies with his bare hands but tearfully laments being spat on.
Click to expand...


No, it's not a lie.  Ask your buddy Jane, she'll tell you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Skull Pilot said:


> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.



People with strong morals, convictions do not "forget".  They continue to speak out against evil and speak up for those who cannot speak up for themselves.  ( because they are dead! )  See the holocaust for an example of what NEVER FORGET means.  

The fact that she betrayed a "small group" of American POWS matters not.  What matters is she DID betray them and it led to their being tortured for it and for some?  Their death. 

I'm not forgetting about ANYTHING.  Jane Fonda is no different from a European who eagerly turned over Jews to the Nazis.  She needs to apologise.  Especially to the families of these men.  Instead she tells the American POWS and their families.... get a life!  

Hell will FREEZE before I watch another Fonda movie.  Same goes for Mel Gibson.    

- Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NOTE***  Mel Gibson is an anti semite and doesn't deserve an audience in America or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## MikeK

Againsheila said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is you, and many others who remain blind to the truth about how our government wastes the lives of our sons and brothers, who owe Jane Fonda an apology for your willful blindness.  The tragedy of it is how so many of you simply refuse to look at the glaring evidence of how wrong our actions in Vietnam were.
> 
> _There are none so blind as they who will not see!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was against the Vietnam war.  Both my father and my brother fought in the Vietnam war.  It was wrong from start to finish but you don't go to the enemy and give them comfort.  You don't go to the enemy and do propaganda photos and radio shows.  You go to Washington and you picket, you write your congressmen, you write letters to the editor, you run for office and try to change things, YOU DON'T COMMIT TREASON because you don't agree with a war our soldiers are fighting.
Click to expand...

What I find most interesting about your condemnation of Fonda is you, as another woman, have ignored the pertinence of her very female modus operandi.  And in spite of your obvious intelligence you fail to question the reason why she would so readily jeopardize her freedom.

I was lucky enough to be fully discharged from the Marine Corps just one year before the Vietnam debacle erupted.  But my cousin Tommy, who was more like a younger brother to me, wasn't so lucky.  He was drafted and killed just five weeks after arriving in Vietnam.

I became an active organizer and participant in the Vietnam protest movement.  As such I was very conscious of the activities of Hollywood personalities who belonged to the movement.  Jane Fonda was without question the most active, the most knowledgeable, and the most passionate of the lot.  She was one pissed off lady, and as such she devised a way to toss a red hot brick at the Washington power structure behind the "police action" in Vietnam that was killing our troops at an increasing rate.  

The problem was the American people weren't paying attention to the fact that our actions in Vietnam were illegal, immoral, and wholly unnecessary.  We couldn't get that point across to all the willfully blind and dumb flag-wavers who believed the U.S. was at war and the cause was just.  Fonda found a way.  What Fonda's very female action was saying to the Secretary of Defense and the President is, _Look here!  If you believe this is treason -- arrest me!  Prosecute me!_

Why do you suppose she did that?  And why do you suppose they didn't dare to arrest and prosecute her?  Because to do so would necessarily have clearly revealed the Tonkin Gulf lie, along with other lies, and call public attention to the fact that our troops were suffering and dying for no good reason in an illegal, immoral, and unnecessary military adventure.  

Her action is hard for most men to understand, because what Fonda did was an angry and frustrated woman's way of doing things.  And although she did get a bit too carried away in her performance, the bottom line is she did manage to contribute to the shortening of the Vietnam misadventure.  Because those who were capable of looking beyond the surface were made to see the truth.  

Fonda showed it to them by posing the very obvious question of why she was not prosecuted for treason.  That is the question all who so despise "Hanoi Jane" need to ask themselves and to look more deeply for the answer.  

The bottom line is she was more bravely patriotic than were most of us.  She took one hell of a chance.


----------



## Gracie

I respect your opinion, mike, but she is pond scum to me and will forever be pond scum.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> From reading your writings on this board I wouldn't expect you to, Sunni.  I am speaking about American veterans who condemn communism and hold dear American values such as freedom, 2nd amendment rights, freedom of speech, the United States Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect nitwit.
> 
> I am totally opposed to communism and fully support the 2nd Amendment, free speech,  and the US Constitution.    ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supporting the US Constitution means you agree that the Constitution trumps the Koran.  It means you believe in 1 wife, not 4.  Beating her means you will get jail time, Divorce settlement is settled in a court of law ( not Sharia ) your children have freedom of choice for their faith, sex slavery - you would report immediately - any terrorist activity - you would report immediately - you believe the testimony of a woman is equal to that of a man ( not 1/4 as under Sharia law for women ) and you would testify against a Muslim if you were a witness to a crime he was planning to commit, did commit, tried to commit. If you agree with all of that then I agree with you. You are full fledged American.
> 
> - Jeremiah
Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your bubble junior.

But I already am a full fledged 100% American citizen with the exact same rights and privileges as you.

True story........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

In other words, you commited perjury when you took the oath to uphold the constitution of the United States of America.    I already knew that but thanks for confirming it with the response.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

MikeK said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is you, and many others who remain blind to the truth about how our government wastes the lives of our sons and brothers, who owe Jane Fonda an apology for your willful blindness.  The tragedy of it is how so many of you simply refuse to look at the glaring evidence of how wrong our actions in Vietnam were.
> 
> _There are none so blind as they who will not see!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was against the Vietnam war.  Both my father and my brother fought in the Vietnam war.  It was wrong from start to finish but you don't go to the enemy and give them comfort.  You don't go to the enemy and do propaganda photos and radio shows.  You go to Washington and you picket, you write your congressmen, you write letters to the editor, you run for office and try to change things, YOU DON'T COMMIT TREASON because you don't agree with a war our soldiers are fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find most interesting about your condemnation of Fonda is you, as another woman, have ignored the pertinence of her very female modus operandi.  And in spite of your obvious intelligence you fail to question the reason why she would so readily jeopardize her freedom.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be fully discharged from the Marine Corps just one year before the Vietnam debacle erupted.  But my cousin Tommy, who was more like a younger brother to me, wasn't so lucky.  He was drafted and killed just five weeks after arriving in Vietnam.
> 
> I became an active organizer and participant in the Vietnam protest movement.  As such I was very conscious of the activities of Hollywood personalities who belonged to the movement.  Jane Fonda was without question the most active, the most knowledgeable, and the most passionate of the lot.  She was one pissed off lady, and as such she devised a way to toss a red hot brick at the Washington power structure behind the "police action" in Vietnam that was killing our troops at an increasing rate.
> 
> The problem was the American people weren't paying attention to the fact that our actions in Vietnam were illegal, immoral, and wholly unnecessary.  We couldn't get that point across to all the willfully blind and dumb flag-wavers who believed the U.S. was at war and the cause was just.  Fonda found a way.  What Fonda's very female action was saying to the Secretary of Defense and the President is, _Look here!  If you believe this is treason -- arrest me!  Prosecute me!_
> 
> Why do you suppose she did that?  And why do you suppose they didn't dare to arrest and prosecute her?  Because to do so would necessarily have clearly revealed the Tonkin Gulf lie, along with other lies, and call public attention to the fact that our troops were suffering and dying for no good reason in an illegal, immoral, and unnecessary military adventure.
> 
> Her action is hard for most men to understand, because what Fonda did was an angry and frustrated woman's way of doing things.  And although she did get a bit too carried away in her performance, the bottom line is she did manage to contribute to the shortening of the Vietnam misadventure.  Because those who were capable of looking beyond the surface were made to see the truth.
> 
> Fonda showed it to them by posing the very obvious question of why she was not prosecuted for treason.  That is the question all who so despise "Hanoi Jane" need to ask themselves and to look more deeply for the answer.
> 
> The bottom line is she was more bravely patriotic than were most of us.  She took one hell of a chance.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  The truth is Jane Fonda refused to take any chance at all.  There she was.....in front of American POW's rail thin - obviously tortured - their last chance is to get a tiny piece of paper into her hands to tell the world of the torture these Communist pigs are putting them through.  What does she do once all the papers are in her hand? She hands the tiny pieces of paper to their captors.

  What kind of courage did it take Jane to not step up to the plate and help our American POW's?  To instead decide to save her own neck and do nothing?  NONE!   ALL JANE CARED ABOUT THAT DAY WAS SAVING HER OWN SKIN.  SHE IS A COWARD JUST AS ALL COMMUNISTS ARE.  IT IS ONE OF THEIR MARKERS.

  While I appreciate your personal testimony and detailed reply, you could not be more wrong. In my opinion.  What she did was nothing short of an act of treason.  She betrayed our soldiers.  She will be remembered for that if I have to continue to tell the story 10 million times.  She will be remembered for it.  She earned her reputation as an American Traitor.  She owns it. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was against the Vietnam war.  Both my father and my brother fought in the Vietnam war.  It was wrong from start to finish but you don't go to the enemy and give them comfort.  You don't go to the enemy and do propaganda photos and radio shows.  You go to Washington and you picket, you write your congressmen, you write letters to the editor, you run for office and try to change things, YOU DON'T COMMIT TREASON because you don't agree with a war our soldiers are fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> What I find most interesting about your condemnation of Fonda is you, as another woman, have ignored the pertinence of her very female modus operandi.  And in spite of your obvious intelligence you fail to question the reason why she would so readily jeopardize her freedom.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be fully discharged from the Marine Corps just one year before the Vietnam debacle erupted.  But my cousin Tommy, who was more like a younger brother to me, wasn't so lucky.  He was drafted and killed just five weeks after arriving in Vietnam.
> 
> I became an active organizer and participant in the Vietnam protest movement.  As such I was very conscious of the activities of Hollywood personalities who belonged to the movement.  Jane Fonda was without question the most active, the most knowledgeable, and the most passionate of the lot.  She was one pissed off lady, and as such she devised a way to toss a red hot brick at the Washington power structure behind the "police action" in Vietnam that was killing our troops at an increasing rate.
> 
> The problem was the American people weren't paying attention to the fact that our actions in Vietnam were illegal, immoral, and wholly unnecessary.  We couldn't get that point across to all the willfully blind and dumb flag-wavers who believed the U.S. was at war and the cause was just.  Fonda found a way.  What Fonda's very female action was saying to the Secretary of Defense and the President is, _Look here!  If you believe this is treason -- arrest me!  Prosecute me!_
> 
> Why do you suppose she did that?  And why do you suppose they didn't dare to arrest and prosecute her?  Because to do so would necessarily have clearly revealed the Tonkin Gulf lie, along with other lies, and call public attention to the fact that our troops were suffering and dying for no good reason in an illegal, immoral, and unnecessary military adventure.
> 
> Her action is hard for most men to understand, because what Fonda did was an angry and frustrated woman's way of doing things.  And although she did get a bit too carried away in her performance, the bottom line is she did manage to contribute to the shortening of the Vietnam misadventure.  Because those who were capable of looking beyond the surface were made to see the truth.
> 
> Fonda showed it to them by posing the very obvious question of why she was not prosecuted for treason.  That is the question all who so despise "Hanoi Jane" need to ask themselves and to look more deeply for the answer.
> 
> The bottom line is she was more bravely patriotic than were most of us.  She took one hell of a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The truth is Jane Fonda refused to take any chance at all.  There she was.....in front of American POW's rail thin - obviously tortured - their last chance is to get a tiny piece of paper into her hands to tell the world of the torture these Communist pigs are putting them through.  What does she do once all the papers are in her hand? She hands the tiny pieces of paper to their captors.
> 
> What kind of courage did it take Jane to not step up to the plate and help our American POW's?  To instead decide to save her own neck and do nothing?  NONE!   ALL JANE CARED ABOUT THAT DAY WAS SAVING HER OWN SKIN.  SHE IS A COWARD JUST AS ALL COMMUNISTS ARE.  IT IS ONE OF THEIR MARKERS.
> 
> While I appreciate your personal testimony and detailed reply, you could not be more wrong. In my opinion.  What she did was nothing short of an act of treason.  She betrayed our soldiers.  She will be remembered for that if I have to continue to tell the story 10 million times.  She will be remembered for it.  She earned her reputation as an American Traitor.  She owns it.
> 
> -Jeremiah
Click to expand...


The more times you tell a lie doesn't make it any more true


----------



## Sunshine

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane handed the evidence to the communists ( who were torturing our soldiers - pows - ) Their word is enough for me.  I'm an american and support the viet nam vets and their testimonies.  Sorry to hear you don't.
> 
> - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credible proof
Click to expand...


And you do?


----------



## Sunshine

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES &#8211;  When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels&#8217; forthcoming film &#8220;The Butler,&#8221; some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the &#8220;Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan&#8221; Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fonda&#8217;s past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> &#8220;Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects,&#8221; Reyes told FOX411&#8217;s Pop Tarts column. &#8220;Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected president&#8217;s wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. I&#8217;m not a conservative or a liberal, I&#8217;m an American. And that was a slap in the face.&#8221;
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> &#8220;Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "He told us Fonda had &#8220;every right&#8221; to protest the Vietnam War and to lobby Capitol Hill to get her message across, but says she bordered on treason when she went to Hanoi, Vietnam, called Americans &#8220;war criminals,&#8221; and was photographed seated on an anti-aircraft battery, a move she claimed she regretted in her 2005 autobiography."
> 
> Bordered on treason?  It was treason.  She should have been shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who kept sending troops into a meatgrinder with no plan for winning should have been shot
Click to expand...


That would have been LBJ who had a lot of contracts to supply oil and equipment.  Kennedy was cranking that war down which was going to cost Johnson mucho bucks.  He lured Kennedy to Dallas and had him shot.  Ahh..... the left, they are such lovely Kumbaya people!


----------



## Sunshine

AquaAthena said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that people still care about Jane Fonda is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone still obsessing over her should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  How long ago did Fonda her _Hanoi Jane _routine?  It's been something like 40 plus years ago.  At this point it would be classified by mental health experts as an unhealthy obsession.   The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> "The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life"*
> 
> If she truly meant that, she, out of respect for Nancy Reagan and her patriotism,* would not have accepted the role.* There is more going on with the whole thing here, in my opinion, and I am distrustful of the intentions of the movie-makers as well as Fonda, the unintelligent anti-American.  I would not be surprised if Oliver Stone were not the director or producer. He was a veteran and is now a typical Hollywood liberal who makes their living pretending to be sincere, all the while hating traditional American values and enjoying the huge profits their work (  )  brings them.
> 
> How DO they live with themselves. ( Rhetorical question )
Click to expand...


The guy in that pic is John Kerry.  Anybody notice that?


----------



## Sunshine

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still fighting Hanoi Jane?
> 
> We should be boycotting those who were involved in getting us into that stupid excuse for a war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Liberal means never having to say you're sorry.
> 
> 1. Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for Americas communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POWs were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor.    Charen, Useful Idiots, p. 46.
> 
> 
> 2. In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                           And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 3. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists.* Among those who refused to sign was Jane Fonda. *Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother, another person who is obsessed with hating!
> I always thought what Fonda did was stupid but Fonda has publically stated she regrets what she did over 40 years ago.  That's good enough for rational people. Would it help if she practiced self-flogging, then would you get a life? Grow up.
Click to expand...


People regret a lot when there is money involved.


----------



## kiwiman127

Jeremiah said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
Click to expand...


Isn't forgiveness a Christian value?  Seems to me that we have some folks, who like to jump on the God bandwagon, when it's convenient. How nice and sincere.


----------



## Sunshine

kiwiman127 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't forgiveness a Christian value?  Seems to me that we have some folks, who like to jump on the God bandwagon, when it's convenient. How nice and sincere.
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with God.  Our government secular.  And when we get a personal letter from her asking forgiveness, then it will be considered.  This is not about God.  It is about MONEY!


----------



## Sarah G

BlueGin said:


> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES   When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels forthcoming film The Butler, some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fondas past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects, Reyes told FOX411s Pop Tarts column. Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected presidents wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. Im not a conservative or a liberal, Im an American. And that was a slap in the face.
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News



Maybe they should get a life.  She's 76 years old and sort of done with Viet Nam protesting..


----------



## rightwinger

Sunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane handed the evidence to the communists ( who were torturing our soldiers - pows - ) Their word is enough for me.  I'm an american and support the viet nam vets and their testimonies.  Sorry to hear you don't.
> 
> - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credible proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you do?
Click to expand...


How about all the POWs who were there who say it didn't happen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

kiwiman127 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the Christian Right joins in on the bashing of Jane Fonda, in spite of the fact that Jane is now, and has been for several years, a "born again Christian". Aparantly, Christ's teachings do not apply to those with a history of "incorrect politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't forgiveness a Christian value?  Seems to me that we have some folks, who like to jump on the God bandwagon, when it's convenient. How nice and sincere.
Click to expand...


There is no reconciliation without repentance.  Christians are to speak out against evil wherever, whenever they see it.  It is the person who remains silent who is secretly in agreement with such things.  I am making it clear Jane Fonda was wrong to do what she did. She can be forgiven as quickly as any other human on this earth for their wrongdoings.  The problem is repentance doesn't begin with............Get a life!  

Does that clarify things for you?  - Jeremiah


----------



## BlueGin

Sarah G said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one of the reasons that I don't support the entertainment industry anymore. This and because they are annoyingly superficial and  totally out of touch with the real world.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES &#8211;  When Jane Fonda was cast as former First Lady Nancy Reagan in Lee Daniels&#8217; forthcoming film &#8220;The Butler,&#8221; some Reagan fans were not pleased. Now, with the biographical due to hit theaters in October, a movement to boycott the movie is gaining some momentum.
> 
> Larry Reyes, a Navy veteran and founder of the &#8220;Boycott Hanoi Jane Playing Nancy Reagan&#8221; Facebook page has been particularly vocal about the casting decision, given Fonda&#8217;s past frolicking with the enemy during the Vietnam War.
> 
> &#8220;Growing up in a military family I heard my father and uncles talk about what Jane did, so from an early age I knew about her history with the war and how upset veterans were about it. Yet it amazed me that people just turned their backs and kept supporting her exercise videos and movies. I made a commitment early on not to support her projects,&#8221; Reyes told FOX411&#8217;s Pop Tarts column. &#8220;Then when I heard she was going to play such a well-liked and highly respected president&#8217;s wife, it got to me. They (the filmmakers) knew by picking Jane for the part they were going to stir up some stuff. I&#8217;m not a conservative or a liberal, I&#8217;m an American. And that was a slap in the face.&#8221;
> 
> This week, Fonda had a simple message for Reyes and the page's fans.
> 
> &#8220;Get a life."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jane Fonda tells veterans boycotting her movie 'The Butler' to 'get a life' | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should get a life.  She's 76 years old and sort of done with Viet Nam protesting..
Click to expand...


Then maybe her and the looney Hollywood casting people should stop trying to capitalize on her anti war past. See, you don't get to claim you have moved on...and then not move on.


----------



## kiwiman127

Sunshine said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't forgiveness a Christian value?  Seems to me that we have some folks, who like to jump on the God bandwagon, when it's convenient. How nice and sincere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with God.  Our government secular.  And when we get a personal letter from her asking forgiveness, then it will be considered.  This is not about God.  It is about MONEY!
Click to expand...


I was addressing someone else who chose to bring up Christian values.  Obviously, you are more concerned about "MONEY" than the Christian values.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Since you brought up Christianity let me be clear I believe Jesus when he says the prostitute and the tax collector will enter heaven before some self righteous folks will.  Jane Fonda in her ignorance thought she was acting righteously but in fact she was acting self - righteously.   Therein the trouble I have with her.   To hear her tell it she is more compassionate than G-d Almighty.  I don't think so.  Communism is the arch enemy of God.  She made it her best buddy.  You figure it out.  G-d isn't grading on a curve here, you know?  Side with the devil and you get to live with him.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

kiwiman127 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't forgiveness a Christian value?  Seems to me that we have some folks, who like to jump on the God bandwagon, when it's convenient. How nice and sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with God.  Our government secular.  And when we get a personal letter from her asking forgiveness, then it will be considered.  This is not about God.  It is about MONEY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was addressing someone else who chose to bring up Christian values.  Obviously, you are more concerned about "MONEY" than the Christian values.
Click to expand...


Are you standing in for God today?   Just checking...


----------



## Sunshine

kiwiman127 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't forgiveness a Christian value?  Seems to me that we have some folks, who like to jump on the God bandwagon, when it's convenient. How nice and sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with God.  Our government secular.  And when we get a personal letter from her asking forgiveness, then it will be considered.  This is not about God.  It is about MONEY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was addressing someone else who chose to bring up Christian values.  Obviously, you are more concerned about "MONEY" than the Christian values.
Click to expand...


Man, that went over your head like a 747!  

It is *JANE* who is groveling for money~!


----------



## Sunshine

Jeremiah said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with God.  Our government secular.  And when we get a personal letter from her asking forgiveness, then it will be considered.  This is not about God.  It is about MONEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was addressing someone else who chose to bring up Christian values.  Obviously, you are more concerned about "MONEY" than the Christian values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you standing in for God today?   Just checking...
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credible proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about all the POWs who were there say it didn't happen
Click to expand...


............and you are basing that on SNOPES?  Would you like to buy a bridge too?  - J.


----------



## Sunshine

rightwinger said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credible proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about all the POWs who were there say it didn't happen
Click to expand...


What are their names?


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> I respect your opinion, mike, but she is pond scum to me and will forever be pond scum.


Just give it some thought, Gracie.  Think about why she took such a risk.  She could have been killed right there in Vietnam, and she could not have been more aggressively offensive to the Administration.  

What do you suppose was her motive?


----------



## Sunshine

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, mike, but she is pond scum to me and will forever be pond scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Just give it some thought, Gracie.  Think about why she took such a risk.  She could have been killed right there in Vietnam, and she could not have been more aggressively offensive to the Administration.
> 
> What do you suppose was her motive?
Click to expand...


No administration would have dared kill Henry Fonda's daughter!


----------



## MikeK

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all the POWs who were there say it didn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ............and you are basing that on SNOPES?  Would you like to buy a bridge too?  - J.
Click to expand...

Snopes has an unimpeachable reputation for its research accuracy.  Unless you can produce convincing evidence to support what is no more than a floating fable, why not believe Snopes?

Do you also believe the tales about returning GIs being spat on?  If so, I can point you to an entire book which is devoted to exhaustive research that proves those reports were entirely without substance.  

These propaganda items are specifically intended to appeal to patriotic fervor.  But you shouldn't allow yourself to be so readily taken in by them.  Ask for some kind of evidence.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri


----------



## BlueGin

MikeK said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about all the POWs who were there say it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............and you are basing that on SNOPES?  Would you like to buy a bridge too?  - J.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snopes has an unimpeachable reputation for its research accuracy.  Unless you can produce convincing evidence to support what is no more than a floating fable, why not believe Snopes?
> 
> Do you also believe the tales about returning GIs being spat on?  If so, I can point you to an entire book which is devoted to exhaustive research that proves those reports were entirely without substance.
> 
> *These propaganda items are specifically intended to appeal to patriotic fervor.  But you shouldn't allow yourself to be so readily taken in by them. * Ask for some kind of evidence.
Click to expand...


Nope we should just listen to the propaganda that Kerry and Fonda and their Ilk dished out that our soldiers were nothing but baby killers.  The drum that was still being beaten as our soldiers were coming home to make sure American's did not see them as hero's  of war or with honor. Spare me.


----------



## MikeK

Sunshine said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, mike, but she is pond scum to me and will forever be pond scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Just give it some thought, Gracie.  Think about why she took such a risk.  She could have been killed right there in Vietnam, and she could not have been more aggressively offensive to the Administration.
> 
> What do you suppose was her motive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No administration would have dared kill Henry Fonda's daughter!
Click to expand...

I didn't mean to imply that.  What I meant is she left the luxurious safety of Malibu to raise hell in an active war zone.  

Why?  Other than the opportunity to have her message clearly heard, what did she stand to gain?  Money?  She had plenty of that.  Fame?  She had too much of that and had become somewhat reclusive.

The simple fact is she had a mission -- a commendable one.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all the POWs who were there say it didn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ............and you are basing that on SNOPES?  Would you like to buy a bridge too?  - J.
Click to expand...


Absolutely snopes........much better source than the fantasies you tell
Still waiting for you to refute


----------



## BlueGin

Jeremiah said:


> My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri



Yep...the anti war crowd did the same thing to the first POW's that came home from Iraq...that they did to the soldiers in Nam.  Belittled their service and tried to play down their honor and service so they were not viewed in a positive light.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri



Please tell us his story. It must be interesting


----------



## BlueGin

MikeK said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just give it some thought, Gracie.  Think about why she took such a risk.  She could have been killed right there in Vietnam, and she could not have been more aggressively offensive to the Administration.
> 
> What do you suppose was her motive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No administration would have dared kill Henry Fonda's daughter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that.  What I meant is she left the luxurious safety of Malibu to raise hell in an active war zone.
> 
> Why?  Other than the opportunity to have her message clearly heard, what did she stand to gain?  Money?  She had plenty of that.  Fame?  She had too much of that and had become somewhat reclusive.
> 
> The simple fact is she had a mission -- a commendable one.
Click to expand...


For publicity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BlueGin said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............and you are basing that on SNOPES?  Would you like to buy a bridge too?  - J.
> 
> 
> 
> Snopes has an unimpeachable reputation for its research accuracy.  Unless you can produce convincing evidence to support what is no more than a floating fable, why not believe Snopes?
> 
> Do you also believe the tales about returning GIs being spat on?  If so, I can point you to an entire book which is devoted to exhaustive research that proves those reports were entirely without substance.
> 
> *These propaganda items are specifically intended to appeal to patriotic fervor.  But you shouldn't allow yourself to be so readily taken in by them. * Ask for some kind of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope we should just listen to the propaganda that Kerry and Fonda and their Ilk dished out that our soldiers were nothing but baby killers.  The drum that was still being beaten as our soldiers were coming home to make sure American's did not see them as hero's  of war or with honor. Spare me.
Click to expand...


You go, girl!


----------



## Sunshine

BlueGin said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No administration would have dared kill Henry Fonda's daughter!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that.  What I meant is she left the luxurious safety of Malibu to raise hell in an active war zone.
> 
> Why?  Other than the opportunity to have her message clearly heard, what did she stand to gain?  Money?  She had plenty of that.  Fame?  She had too much of that and had become somewhat reclusive.
> 
> The simple fact is she had a mission -- a commendable one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For publicity.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  I remember  her and all her histrionics back in those days.  When you engage in controversial activities, you pay a price.  I mean who didn't boycott Sinead O'Connor, and she was just on a mission she believed in too!  Anybody remember that girl group?  They weren't my generation and I don't recall their names, but I do recall they hit bottom rather quickly.   Or even Johnny Depp.

It was the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us his story. It must be interesting
Click to expand...


Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!


----------



## Sunshine

When I was in school, I had a teacher who walked in one day and asked:  "Where is your past?"

We discussed and philosophied as high schoolers do. In the end, the answer was: "Your past is always in front of you."

She is a high profile person who took a very controversial stance.  That will always be in her future.


----------



## MikeK

Jeremiah said:


> My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri


Where did it happen?  Were there witnesses?  And what was done about it?

I was very active in the Vietnam protest movement and I'd attended many demonstrations, including some in airports hosting GIs returning home from Vietnam.  Let me tell you the stories about spitting on and hostile confrontations are bullshit!  

First of all, I am an ex-Marine.  Many other protesters in my (South Brooklyn) organization were veterans as well, including quite a few 'Nam vets who usually turned up in utilities with battle decorations attached.  We would not have stood for any such conduct.  Anyone who spit on one of those fellows would have had his ass kicked.  

The only thing we did is ask those returning GIs about their experiences and ask them to join us.  That's it!


----------



## Gracie

Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us his story. It must be interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!
Click to expand...

You have been lying throughout this thread and your fantasies about your husband being spat on are a lie too


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

He didn't do anything.  He was in shock.  What would you think he'd do after coming home from 2 tours?    I'm thankful for your serving in the Marines.  I'm glad you didn't spit on any returning vietnam war heroes.  In my eyes?  They are heroes.   They put it all on the line for their country.  I'm proud of all of them. 

-Jeri


----------



## Sunshine

Gracie said:


> Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
> Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.



That is exactly right.  You cannot begin to imagine the amount of money that is going to the military and the VA for mental health programs.  Psychiatry has always been a specialty in medicine.  But veterans have become a specialty in psychiatry.  

They have programs for things people can't even imagine, military sexual trauma, prolonged exposure, traumatic brain injury.  Many, many more!  That is because the veteran's groups and parent groups said, 'By God, it won't happen to MY son!'


----------



## MikeK

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a Vietnam vet and he was spit on.  What do you want me to do?  Call him a liar?  No.   He isn't a liar.  They spit on him.  This was the attitude towards our soldiers who fought against communism.  The same attitude is prevalent today.  What a shame. - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us his story. It must be interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!
Click to expand...

Spitting on the Troops: Old Myth, New Rumors
(Excerpt)

The largest anti-war movement in American history emerged during the weeks leading up to the attack on Iraq. Capped by massive rallies in Washington, DC on January 18 and New York City on February 15, the movement spanned generations and united diverse political interests to degrees that surprised participants and pundits alike.

As the war against Iraq commenced, however, public opinion began to shift. The surprisingly favorable coverage given protests in the weeks leading to the bombing of Baghdad on March 19 gave way to evening news reports about the growing numbers of people turning out for demonstrations and vigils to "support our troops." The nightly-news footage of parents and neighbors distraught over their loved ones' deployment to the danger zone testified to the emotional wreckage left on the homefront when troops ship off to war. At the same time, whatever the intent and stated purpose of the public musterings for the troops, the reality was that they were viewed with skepticism by many observers as thinly-veiled pep rallies for the war policy of the Bush administration. 

There is still another layer to the pro-troop rhetoric that has escaped commentary, however. Implicit in it is the assumption that someone doesn't support the men and women in uniform. Behind that supposition lurk the myths and legends of homefront betrayal that have bedeviled American political culture since the Vietnam War, and which have been resuscitated recently by rumors of hostility toward military personnel.

By early April, stories were circulating in several US cities about uniformed military personnel being spat on or otherwise mistreated. In Asheville, North Carolina, two Marines were rumored to have been spat upon, while in Spokane, Washington, a threat to "spit on the troops when they return from Iraq" was reportedly issued. In Burlington, Vermont, a leader of the state National Guard told local television, "We've had some spitting incidents," and then claimed one of his Guardswomen had been stoned by anti-war teenagers. 

Upon further investigation, none of the stories panned out - the Spokane "threat" stemmed from the misreading of a letter in the local paper promising that opponents of the war would not spit on returning soldiers - and yet, in each case the rumors were used to stoke pro-war rallies. 

Many of the current stories are accompanied by stories of spat-upon Vietnam veterans. The recent story of spitting in Asheville, for example, was traced to a local businessman who says he is a veteran who was also spat upon and called a "baby killer" when he returned from Vietnam. An Associated Press story of April 9 reported stories of spat-upon Vietnam veterans surfacing in several cities including Spicer, Minnesota whose mayor said he was spat upon in the San Francisco airport while coming home from Vietnam in 1971.

Similar stories became quite popular during the Gulf War of 1991 which raised my curiosity about where they came from and why they were believed. *There is nothing in the historical record - news or police reports, for example - suggesting they really happened. In fact, the Veterans Administration commissioned a Harris Poll in 1971 that found 94% of Vietnam veterans reporting friendly homecomings from their age-group peers who had not served in the military. Moreover, the historical record is rich with the details of solidarity and mutuality between the anti-war movement and Vietnam veterans. The real truth, in other words, is that anti-war activists reached out to Vietnam veterans and veterans joined the movement in large numbers.* 

Stories of spat-upon Vietnam veterans are bogus. Born out of accusations made by the Nixon administration, they were enlivened in popular culture (recall Rambo saying he was spat on by those maggots at the airport) and enhanced in the imaginations of Vietnam-generation men - some veterans, some not. The stories besmirch the reputation of the anti-war movement and help construct an alibi for why we lost the war: had it not been for the betrayal by liberals in Washington and radicals in the street, we could have defeated the Vietnamese. The stories also erase from public memory the image, discomforting to some Americans, of Vietnam veterans who helped end the carnage they had been part of. 

The facsimiles of spat-upon veteran stories that are surfacing now confuse the public dialogue surrounding the war. Debate about the war itself and the politics that got us into it is being displaced by the phony issue of who supports the troops. Everyone supports the troops and wishes them a safe and speedy homecoming. It's the mission they have been sent on that is dividing the nation and it is the mission that we have a right and obligation to question. 

The "support the troops" symbolism also comes with a hidden agenda, a subtext that is about the anti-war movement. Understandably, the war brings a lot of emotion to the surface and some of that feeling stems from frustration with the economy, a sense of helplessness in the face of large-scale social and technological change, and fear that cherished American values are being lost. For some people, the real war is the war at home and the enemy coalition comes bundled for them in the anti-war movement. The redirection of their legitimate anger about the deteriorating quality of life in America onto peace activists is shortsighted scapegoating that won't solve problems. 

The truth is that nobody spat on Vietnam veterans and nobody is spitting on the soldiers today. Attempts to silence opponents of the war with those figments of hostility are dishonest and should, themselves, be banished from our discourse. 

Jerry Lembcke is the author of "The Spitting Image: Myth, Memory, and the Legacy of Vietnam" (New York University Press, 1998). Jerry is the New England contact for VVAW. He is also an associate professor of sociology at Holy Cross College in Worcester, Massachusetts and can be reached at 508-793-3050 or jlembcke@holycross.edu.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
> Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.



The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us his story. It must be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been lying throughout this thread and your fantasies about your husband being spat on are a lie too
Click to expand...


Yeah and you are a rightwinger.  In a pigs eye.   Get lost.  - Jeri


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been lying throughout this thread and your fantasies about your husband being spat on are a lie too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and you are a rightwinger.  In a pigs eye.   Get lost.  - Jeri
Click to expand...


Your lies are weak and easy to spot. Unless you can cough up some details, it will remain a fabrication


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact


I participated in a lot of airport demonstrations, every one of which was attended by lots of police and lots of reporters.  If anyone had spit on those GIs the shit would have hit the fan and it would have been on the six and eleven o'clock news for days, as well as in all the newspapers.  

But there is no such record.


----------



## Againsheila

Sunshine said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  How long ago did Fonda her _Hanoi Jane _routine?  It's been something like 40 plus years ago.  At this point it would be classified by mental health experts as an unhealthy obsession.   The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life"*
> 
> If she truly meant that, she, out of respect for Nancy Reagan and her patriotism,* would not have accepted the role.* There is more going on with the whole thing here, in my opinion, and I am distrustful of the intentions of the movie-makers as well as Fonda, the unintelligent anti-American.  I would not be surprised if Oliver Stone were not the director or producer. He was a veteran and is now a typical Hollywood liberal who makes their living pretending to be sincere, all the while hating traditional American values and enjoying the huge profits their work (  )  brings them.
> 
> How DO they live with themselves. ( Rhetorical question )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy in that pic is John Kerry.  Anybody notice that?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I noticed.  The treason wasn't the protesting here, it was going to the enemy and taking propaganda photos and talking on their radio.  

I don't care if she takes a role playing anybody, but saying "get a life" to a veteran who objects to her taking that role, well, it shows she's not really "sorry" about anything, doesn't it?  It makes her "apology" worthless.  She should just go on saying "I'm sorry" as many times as it takes, then I could respect her.  I can't respect someone who says they're sorry, but doesn't show they're sorry.


----------



## Gracie

Some of you like to argue the point...but I just don't have the patience. So ok. We will just have to agree to disagree.

btw..thank you for your service and I am glad you made it home.


----------



## kiwiman127

Jeremiah said:


> Since you brought up Christianity let me be clear I believe Jesus when he says the prostitute and the tax collector will enter heaven before some self righteous folks will.  Jane Fonda in her ignorance thought she was acting righteously but in fact she was acting self - righteously.   Therein the trouble I have with her.   To hear her tell it she is more compassionate than G-d Almighty.  I don't think so.  Communism is the arch enemy of God.  She made it her best buddy.  You figure it out.  G-d isn't grading on a curve here, you know?  Side with the devil and you get to live with him.  - Jeri



"For if you forgive others their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you, but if you do not forgive others their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses."
Matthew 6:14-15 

Think about it.


----------



## BlueGin

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "The woman has rightfully stated she regrets that point in her life"*
> 
> If she truly meant that, she, out of respect for Nancy Reagan and her patriotism,* would not have accepted the role.* There is more going on with the whole thing here, in my opinion, and I am distrustful of the intentions of the movie-makers as well as Fonda, the unintelligent anti-American.  I would not be surprised if Oliver Stone were not the director or producer. He was a veteran and is now a typical Hollywood liberal who makes their living pretending to be sincere, all the while hating traditional American values and enjoying the huge profits their work (  )  brings them.
> 
> How DO they live with themselves. ( Rhetorical question )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in that pic is John Kerry.  Anybody notice that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed.  The treason wasn't the protesting here, it was going to the enemy and taking propaganda photos and talking on their radio.
> 
> I don't care if she takes a role playing anybody, but saying "get a life" to a veteran who objects to her taking that role, well, it shows she's not really "sorry" about anything, doesn't it?  It makes her "apology" worthless.  She should just go on saying "I'm sorry" as many times as it takes, then I could respect her.  I can't respect someone who says they're sorry, but doesn't show they're sorry.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Againsheila said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand why so many people are furious with Jane, while at the same time, Vietnam is now on our government's international trade "favored nation" list. I have three shirts that were manufactured there. Does that make me a traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the definition of the word "traitor".  Look it up.
Click to expand...


I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.


----------



## Againsheila

Vandalshandle said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand why so many people are furious with Jane, while at the same time, Vietnam is now on our government's international trade "favored nation" list. I have three shirts that were manufactured there. Does that make me a traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the definition of the word "traitor".  Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.
Click to expand...


It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???


----------



## Vandalshandle

Againsheila said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the definition of the word "traitor".  Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
Click to expand...


It is a matter of law, not sematics. The nation was not legally in a state of war. Period. Therefore, laws having to do with the condiuct of citizens during war do not legally apply. Any attorney can tell you that. No charges were ever brought against her in a federal court because they had no federal law that she could be charged with.


----------



## Vandalshandle

...and by the way, the military does not refer to it as the "Vietnam War". they refer to it as the "Vietnam Era".

http://www.public.navy.mil/BUPERS-NPC/CAREER/EDUCATION/GIBILL/Pages/VEGIB.aspx


----------



## Againsheila

Vandalshandle said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a matter of law, not sematics. The nation was not legally in a state of war. Period. Therefore, laws having to do with the condiuct of citizens during war do not legally apply. Any attorney can tell you that. No charges were ever brought against her in a federal court because they had no federal law that she could be charged with.
Click to expand...


You hide behind the letter of the law, I will hide behind justice....


----------



## Vandalshandle

Againsheila said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a matter of law, not sematics. The nation was not legally in a state of war. Period. Therefore, laws having to do with the condiuct of citizens during war do not legally apply. Any attorney can tell you that. No charges were ever brought against her in a federal court because they had no federal law that she could be charged with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hide behind the letter of the law, I will hide behind justice....
Click to expand...

I don't "hide" behind anything. I stand for the law, which is derived from the Constitution of the United States. 

What you guys don't get is that Jane was saying the same thing, but in a very poorly articulated way.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vandalshandle said:


> ...and by the way, the military does not refer to it as the "Vietnam War". they refer to it as the "Vietnam Era".
> 
> Vietnam Era GI Bill



Wrong.  They call it the Vietnam CONFLICT.   Enough of this.  Let's get down here to the reality of what our boys went through while Jane was busy turning them in to their captors for trying to tip her off!

They were fed a diet of worms.  Live worms - you'll find whatever nation that is under the brutality of communism - some one - usually the other 90% are existing on whatever they can dig out of the ground.  Such was the case of Michael Boldeas grandmother who lived on bugs and worms during communist rule in Romania.  Such was the case of Gwen Shaws friend whose father had to be chained at night ( in Russia ) to be prevented from eating his own children.  They also lived off of what could be dug out of the ground.  China?  Same story for those who were running from the Communist three self church communists who hunt down the real christians in underground church China and kill them.  Vietnam is hardly the isolated case.  North Koreans are living off of whatever they can dig out of the ground too while Kims son dines on the finest fare.  Such is life under communism.  We were fighting to liberate S Vietnam from North Vietnam - FROM COMMUNISM.  What is wrong with some of you people?  Do you think Communism has somehow evolved?  I assure you it has not!  - Jeri


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and by the way, the military does not refer to it as the "Vietnam War". they refer to it as the "Vietnam Era".
> 
> Vietnam Era GI Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They call it the Vietnam CONFLICT.   Enough of this.  Let's get down here to the reality of what our boys went through while Jane was busy turning them in to their captors for trying to tip her off!
> 
> They were fed a diet of worms.  Live worms - you'll find whatever nation that is under the brutality of communism - some one - usually the other 90% are existing on whatever they can dig out of the ground.  Such was the case of Michael Boldeas grandmother who lived on bugs and worms during communist rule in Romania.  Such was the case of Gwen Shaws friend whose father had to be chained at night ( in Russia ) to be prevented from eating his own children.  They also lived off of what could be dug out of the ground.  China?  Same story for those who were running from the Communist three self church communists who hunt down the real christians in underground church China and kill them.  Vietnam is hardly the isolated case.  North Koreans are living off of whatever they can dig out of the ground too while Kims son dines on the finest fare.  Such is life under communism.  We were fighting to liberate S Vietnam from North Vietnam - FROM COMMUNISM.  What is wrong with some of you people?  Do you think Communism has somehow evolved?  I assure you it has not!  - Jeri
Click to expand...


Jane Fonda fed them worms?

Damn......once you start making them up there is no stopping you


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and by the way, the military does not refer to it as the "Vietnam War". they refer to it as the "Vietnam Era".
> 
> Vietnam Era GI Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They call it the Vietnam CONFLICT.   Enough of this.  Let's get down here to the reality of what our boys went through while Jane was busy turning them in to their captors for trying to tip her off!
> 
> They were fed a diet of worms.  Live worms - you'll find whatever nation that is under the brutality of communism - some one - usually the other 90% are existing on whatever they can dig out of the ground.  Such was the case of Michael Boldeas grandmother who lived on bugs and worms during communist rule in Romania.  Such was the case of Gwen Shaws friend whose father had to be chained at night ( in Russia ) to be prevented from eating his own children.  They also lived off of what could be dug out of the ground.  China?  Same story for those who were running from the Communist three self church communists who hunt down the real christians in underground church China and kill them.  Vietnam is hardly the isolated case.  North Koreans are living off of whatever they can dig out of the ground too while Kims son dines on the finest fare.  Such is life under communism.  We were fighting to liberate S Vietnam from North Vietnam - FROM COMMUNISM.  What is wrong with some of you people?  Do you think Communism has somehow evolved?  I assure you it has not!  - Jeri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda fed them worms?
> 
> Damn......once you start making them up there is no stopping you
Click to expand...


No, but she should probably go eat some worms and quit whining because vets don't like her political ploys.


----------



## tinydancer

MikeK said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jane Fonda is a born again Christian she missed the first step.   Repentance and restitution.   She owes the American people AND the Americans who fought in the Vietnam war a huge apology but first she will have to admit she did something wrong.
> 
> Get a life doesn't quite cut it.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is you, and many others who remain blind to the truth about how our government wastes the lives of our sons and brothers, who owe Jane Fonda an apology for your willful blindness.  The tragedy of it is how so many of you simply refuse to look at the glaring evidence of how wrong our actions in Vietnam were.
> 
> _There are none so blind as they who will not see!_
Click to expand...


Blame your Democrats. And go fuck yourself for blaming Christians for the Vietnam war. 

D's own it. Screw you.


----------



## tinydancer

Every lib wants to talk about Iraq. No lib wants to chat about Vietnam.

Odd how that is? How LBJ made a fortune off of the war?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, I guess that my friends and I will have to go to the movie twice to make up for those of you who find it repulsive that Jane plays the part of Nancy Reagan. I admit that this may take it's toll on me, because Nancy Reagan irritated me about as much as Hillary did. I think it would have been better with someone like Cloris Leachman.


----------



## tinydancer

Vandalshandle said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a matter of law, not sematics. The nation was not legally in a state of war. Period. Therefore, laws having to do with the condiuct of citizens during war do not legally apply. Any attorney can tell you that. No charges were ever brought against her in a federal court because they had no federal law that she could be charged with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hide behind the letter of the law, I will hide behind justice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "hide" behind anything. I stand for the law, which is derived from the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> What you guys don't get is that Jane was saying the same thing, but in a very poorly articulated way.
Click to expand...


Aye carumba. Your post here just means you don't know jack shit at all. She was blowing Hayden at the time.

Do you even know that? Fonda was so busy blowing Hayden she did everything for him including being his prop for the North Vietnamese. He demeaned her beyond belief. It's another adventure in hippie wildlife. I lived it. I bailed. 

And if you want to come back at me, prepare yourself.


----------



## tinydancer

Jane Fonda was a traitor to America.

Only her father's name saved her sorry ass.


----------



## Vandalshandle

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
> Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact
Click to expand...


We are asked to believe by these nuts that these vets allowed people to spit on them, and did not do a thing about it at the airport, in spite of the fact that they have just returned from 12 months of hunting down and killing Vietnamese in the jungle. If this was the case, all I can say is that it is no wonder that we did not win that war.


----------



## MikeK

Againsheila said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the definition of the word "traitor".  Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
Click to expand...

The confusion rests in the fact that while our troops were engaged in what may in the rhetorical sense be thought of as a _war,_ the fact is the United States was not at war, our troops were being shamefully and inappropriately misused, and our Nation was acquiring the reputation of an aggressive bully.  

(Excerpt)

_Since World War II, formal declarations of war have been rare. Rather, nations involved in military conflict (especially the major-power nations) sometimes describe the conflict by fighting the war under the auspices of a "police action"._

Police action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Close)

I'm not explaining this to be a smart-ass but rather to acquaint you with an important fact which might help in understanding the reason for Jane Fonda's _apparently_ traitorous conduct, which was in fact a melodramatic method by which she hoped to awaken the American people to the truth, which was our government had no legitimate reason for sending our troops to Vietnam to kill and die or be crippled.  But the tragic fact is Government, the media,  and the majority of the American public continued calling it a _war,_ and thinking of it as a _war_, which is exactly what the Military Industrial Complex and its Washington facilitators wanted.  

Jane Fonda was successfully branded as a traitor -- in spite of the obvious truth which her intended audience refused to acknowledge.


----------



## tinydancer

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, I guess that my friends and I will have to go to the movie twice to make up for those of you who find it repulsive that Jane plays the part of Nancy Reagan. I admit that this may take it's toll on me, because Nancy Reagan irritated me about as much as Hillary did. I think it would have been better with someone like Cloris Leachman.



Sweet geeze never admit on an open board you are that big a loser.....

Cloris Leachman. OMG I'm not sure if there is help for you.


911        911             911            911         911              911


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, usually, they get Mary Tyler Moore to play president's wives (or Shirley Mclaine), but I don't think either of them look good in red...


----------



## tinydancer

MikeK said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The confusion rests in the fact that while our troops were engaged in what may in the rhetorical sense be thought of as a _war,_ the fact is the United States was not at war, our troops were being shamefully and inappropriately misused, and our Nation was acquiring the reputation of an aggressive bully.
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _Since World War II, formal declarations of war have been rare. Rather, nations involved in military conflict (especially the major-power nations) sometimes describe the conflict by fighting the war under the auspices of a "police action"._
> 
> Police action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Close)
> 
> I'm not explaining this to be a smart-ass but rather to acquaint you with an important fact which might help in understanding the reason for Jane Fonda's _apparently_ traitorous conduct, which was in fact a melodramatic method by which she hoped to awaken the American people to the truth, which was our government had no legitimate reason for sending our troops to Vietnam to kill and die or be crippled.  But the tragic fact is Government, the media,  and the majority of the American public continued calling it a _war,_ and thinking of it as a _war_, which is exactly what the Military Industrial Complex and its Washington facilitators wanted.
> 
> Jane Fonda was successfully branded as a traitor -- in spite of the obvious truth which her intended audience refused to acknowledge.
Click to expand...


No she was Tom's bitch. 

You are blathering on endlessly. Jane was Hayden's prop and bitch.


----------



## tinydancer

Truly, all of you should really get a grip on Jane's life. At that point of time Jane was Tom Hayden's bitch beyond.


----------



## BlueGin

MikeK said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the definition of traitor very well. It is the giving of aid comfort to our enemy in time of war. However, I need for you to fill me in here. On what date did the USA declare war on North Vietnam? I must have been distracted on that day, because I missed it. As soon as you provide me that date, then I will gree that Jane was a traitor. If you can not do that, then Jane broke no laws for which she can be punished. And no, the "Gulf of Tonkin" resolution is not a declaration of war. The last one that congress passed was in December, 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The confusion rests in the fact that while our troops were engaged in what may in the rhetorical sense be thought of as a _war,_ the fact is the United States was not at war, our troops were being shamefully and inappropriately misused, and our Nation was acquiring the reputation of an aggressive bully.
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _Since World War II, formal declarations of war have been rare. Rather, nations involved in military conflict (especially the major-power nations) sometimes describe the conflict by fighting the war under the auspices of a "police action"._
> 
> Police action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Close)
> 
> I'm not explaining this to be a smart-ass but rather to acquaint you with an important fact which might help in understanding the reason for Jane Fonda's _apparently_ traitorous conduct, which was in fact a melodramatic method by which she hoped to awaken the American people to the truth, which was our government had no legitimate reason for sending our troops to Vietnam to kill and die or be crippled.  But the tragic fact is Government, the media,  and the majority of the American public continued calling it a _war,_ and thinking of it as a _war_, which is exactly what the Military Industrial Complex and its Washington facilitators wanted.
> 
> Jane Fonda was successfully branded as a traitor -- in spite of the obvious truth which her intended audience refused to acknowledge.
Click to expand...


Oh please. You give this airheaded boob too much credit.  She said herself in her autobiography...she was manipulated into sitting on the battery... after being oooh so tired from singing a light hearted little diddy to the north vietnam soldiers , that she needed to rest.  She just happened to sit on that gun and...whoopsie...they snapped her picture.  The rest is history *rolls eyes*


----------



## BlueGin

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, I guess that my friends and I will have to go to the movie twice to make up for those of you who find it repulsive that Jane plays the part of Nancy Reagan. I admit that this may take it's toll on me, because Nancy Reagan irritated me about as much as Hillary did. I think it would have been better with someone like Cloris Leachman.



Please do...and make sure to send us the ticket stubs so we can mock you for being a weenie...and letting a bunch of girls push your buttons on the internet.


----------



## Vandalshandle

BlueGin said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that my friends and I will have to go to the movie twice to make up for those of you who find it repulsive that Jane plays the part of Nancy Reagan. I admit that this may take it's toll on me, because Nancy Reagan irritated me about as much as Hillary did. I think it would have been better with someone like Cloris Leachman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do...and make sure to send us the ticket stubs so we can mock you for being a weenie...and letting a bunch of girls push your buttons on the internet.
Click to expand...


Now, Now, don't lose your "sweet", as they say in the Mormon world to women getting out of line!


----------



## tinydancer

Did she win anything for Barbarella?


----------



## BlueGin

Vandalshandle said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that my friends and I will have to go to the movie twice to make up for those of you who find it repulsive that Jane plays the part of Nancy Reagan. I admit that this may take it's toll on me, because Nancy Reagan irritated me about as much as Hillary did. I think it would have been better with someone like Cloris Leachman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do...and make sure to send us the ticket stubs so we can mock you for being a weenie...and letting a bunch of girls push your buttons on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, Now, don't lose your "sweet", as they say in the Mormon world to women getting out of line!
Click to expand...


Well...since I am sub-morman...I will just laugh at you and tell you to keep your STD to yourself.


----------



## tinydancer

Peter at least could act....


----------



## MikeK

BlueGin said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Vietnam WAR, not the Vietnam Police Action.  You want to argue semantics when 58,209 of our soldiers died and 153,303 of our soldiers were wounded???
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion rests in the fact that while our troops were engaged in what may in the rhetorical sense be thought of as a _war,_ the fact is the United States was not at war, our troops were being shamefully and inappropriately misused, and our Nation was acquiring the reputation of an aggressive bully.
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _Since World War II, formal declarations of war have been rare. Rather, nations involved in military conflict (especially the major-power nations) sometimes describe the conflict by fighting the war under the auspices of a "police action"._
> 
> Police action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Close)
> 
> I'm not explaining this to be a smart-ass but rather to acquaint you with an important fact which might help in understanding the reason for Jane Fonda's _apparently_ traitorous conduct, which was in fact a melodramatic method by which she hoped to awaken the American people to the truth, which was our government had no legitimate reason for sending our troops to Vietnam to kill and die or be crippled.  But the tragic fact is Government, the media,  and the majority of the American public continued calling it a _war,_ and thinking of it as a _war_, which is exactly what the Military Industrial Complex and its Washington facilitators wanted.
> 
> Jane Fonda was successfully branded as a traitor -- in spite of the obvious truth which her intended audience refused to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You give this airheaded boob too much credit.  She said herself in her autobiography...she was manipulated into sitting on the battery... after being oooh so tired from singing a light hearted little diddy to the north vietnam soldiers , that she needed to rest.  She just happened to sit on that gun and...whoopsie...they snapped her picture.  The rest is history *rolls eyes*
Click to expand...

So why do you believe Fonda went there and placed herself in such a dangerous position?


----------



## Gracie

tinydancer said:


> Peter at least could act....



He pretty much sucked as much as she did in the acting department.
Barbarella was nasty. But so is Fonda, so....


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter at least could act....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pretty much sucked as much as she did in the acting department.
> Barbarella was nasty. But so is Fonda, so....
Click to expand...


Yeah both sucked but she's the one that did Vadim.

Easy rider came out when I was in my wild days. Don't ask.  No guff. Just don't ever ask......


----------



## tinydancer

MikeK said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion rests in the fact that while our troops were engaged in what may in the rhetorical sense be thought of as a _war,_ the fact is the United States was not at war, our troops were being shamefully and inappropriately misused, and our Nation was acquiring the reputation of an aggressive bully.
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _Since World War II, formal declarations of war have been rare. Rather, nations involved in military conflict (especially the major-power nations) sometimes describe the conflict by fighting the war under the auspices of a "police action"._
> 
> Police action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Close)
> 
> I'm not explaining this to be a smart-ass but rather to acquaint you with an important fact which might help in understanding the reason for Jane Fonda's _apparently_ traitorous conduct, which was in fact a melodramatic method by which she hoped to awaken the American people to the truth, which was our government had no legitimate reason for sending our troops to Vietnam to kill and die or be crippled.  But the tragic fact is Government, the media,  and the majority of the American public continued calling it a _war,_ and thinking of it as a _war_, which is exactly what the Military Industrial Complex and its Washington facilitators wanted.
> 
> Jane Fonda was successfully branded as a traitor -- in spite of the obvious truth which her intended audience refused to acknowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You give this airheaded boob too much credit.  She said herself in her autobiography...she was manipulated into sitting on the battery... after being oooh so tired from singing a light hearted little diddy to the north vietnam soldiers , that she needed to rest.  She just happened to sit on that gun and...whoopsie...they snapped her picture.  The rest is history *rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do you believe Fonda went there and placed herself in such a dangerous position?
Click to expand...


Hayden photo op

we all know it. why are we even debating this>


----------



## BlueGin

MikeK said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion rests in the fact that while our troops were engaged in what may in the rhetorical sense be thought of as a _war,_ the fact is the United States was not at war, our troops were being shamefully and inappropriately misused, and our Nation was acquiring the reputation of an aggressive bully.
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _Since World War II, formal declarations of war have been rare. Rather, nations involved in military conflict (especially the major-power nations) sometimes describe the conflict by fighting the war under the auspices of a "police action"._
> 
> Police action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (Close)
> 
> I'm not explaining this to be a smart-ass but rather to acquaint you with an important fact which might help in understanding the reason for Jane Fonda's _apparently_ traitorous conduct, which was in fact a melodramatic method by which she hoped to awaken the American people to the truth, which was our government had no legitimate reason for sending our troops to Vietnam to kill and die or be crippled.  But the tragic fact is Government, the media,  and the majority of the American public continued calling it a _war,_ and thinking of it as a _war_, which is exactly what the Military Industrial Complex and its Washington facilitators wanted.
> 
> Jane Fonda was successfully branded as a traitor -- in spite of the obvious truth which her intended audience refused to acknowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You give this airheaded boob too much credit.  She said herself in her autobiography...she was manipulated into sitting on the battery... after being oooh so tired from singing a light hearted little diddy to the north vietnam soldiers , that she needed to rest.  She just happened to sit on that gun and...whoopsie...they snapped her picture.  The rest is history *rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do you believe Fonda went there and placed herself in such a dangerous position?
Click to expand...


Because she is and was a useful idiot. She claims she went to expose the lies of our government because our "guys" were dying.   Yet ,she does this by telling even bigger whoppers of her own putting them further at risk. Typical liberal, tries to have it both ways and when confronted lies their ass off.



> During her trip, Fonda made ten radio broadcasts in which she denounced American political and military leaders as "war criminals". Fonda has defended her decision to travel to North Vietnam and her radio broadcasts.  Also during the course of her visit, Fonda visited American prisoners of war (POWs), and brought back messages from them to their families. When cases of torture began to emerge among POWs returning to the United States, Fonda called the returning POWs "hypocrites and liars". She added, "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." Later, on the subject of torture used during the Vietnam War, Fonda told The New York Times in 1973, "I'm quite sure that there were incidents of torture ... but the pilots who were saying it was the policy of the Vietnamese and that it was systematic, I believe that's a lie." Fonda said the POWs were "military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to the law".



Please note her hypocricy in calling the soldiers "war criminals"...when she could be considered the same for committing treason.


----------



## Sunshine

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
> Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact
Click to expand...


Yeah, well there are many things that happened in history that are not on the internet because the internet did not exist when it happend.  DUH!


----------



## Sunshine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_-TBirrPiQ]Anti-War Protester Spits on Iraq War Veteran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Sunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
> Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well there are many things that happened in history that are not on the internet because the internet did not exist when it happend.  DUH!
Click to expand...


I can find news stories on the Internet that were written a hundred years ago

What I love about these spitter stories is there is no documentation from the era. No news stories,no letters describing the incident, no police reports.....nothing

And when you ask specifics from those who claim they were spat upon you get the same response.......I don't want to talk about it


----------



## namvet

one of us caught up with her here back in 05 and paid his respects

Missouri Man Spits on Jane Fonda 

A man spit tobacco juice into the face of actress Jane Fonda after waiting in line to have her sign her new book, police said.
The man ran off but was quickly caught by police Tuesday night and charged with disorderly conduct.


Read more: Missouri Man Spits on Jane Fonda | Fox News


----------



## Sarah G

Sunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, with all due respect....just because YOU didn't get spit on or never saw it for yourself does NOT mean it didn't happen. I saw it. Witnessed it. Friends who came home told me they were spat on. Sorry, but my friends making it home from vietnam alive were NOT liars. Nor am I a liar.
> Why do you think everyone is so gungho on our soldiers this go round? Because most remember what was done to Nam vets coming home and said that would never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well there are many things that happened in history that are not on the internet because the internet did not exist when it happend.  DUH!
Click to expand...


  You are incredibly stupid.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I know for a fact that it was the other way around. Veterans used to go to Haight/Ashbury and spit on hippies. They also used to shoot at their feet and demand that they dance. You don't know about it because there was no internet at the time.


----------



## namvet

Vandalshandle said:


> I know for a fact that it was the other way around. Veterans used to go to Haight/Ashbury and spit on hippies. They also used to shoot at their feet and demand that they dance. You don't know about it because there was no internet at the time.



then lets see your proof. I never saw any vets spit on hippsters. as far as shooting goes, well that's a good way to wind up in the brig or stockade


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us his story. It must be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been lying throughout this thread and your fantasies about your husband being spat on are a lie too
Click to expand...


Sorry, those stories are not a lie.  I just love people who try to rewrite history.  I was there, my brother had friends who talked about it.  Both my father and my brother served in Vietnam, that's how long the war was.  When my father came back, no problem, not the same when my brother came back.


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of his homecoming?  I'm sure your type are salivating at the idea of what happened.  Truth is it isn't any secret.  It happened all over the country!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been lying throughout this thread and your fantasies about your husband being spat on are a lie too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, those stories are not a lie.  I just love people who try to rewrite history.  I was there, my brother had friends who talked about it.  Both my father and my brother served in Vietnam, that's how long the war was.  When my father came back, no problem, not the same when my brother came back.
Click to expand...


Let's hear his story....


----------



## Sallow

namvet said:


> one of us caught up with her here back in 05 and paid his respects
> 
> Missouri Man Spits on Jane Fonda
> 
> A man spit tobacco juice into the face of actress Jane Fonda after waiting in line to have her sign her new book, police said.
> The man ran off but was quickly caught by police Tuesday night and charged with disorderly conduct.
> 
> 
> Read more: Missouri Man Spits on Jane Fonda | Fox News



Brave one.

Spits at a woman then runs.


----------



## Sallow

tinydancer said:


> Did she win anything for Barbarella?



That was a fun movie.


----------



## rightwinger

They should give Jane Fonda a statue near the VietNam Memorial

She did more to end the war than all those so called patriots who ended up putting all those names on the wall.


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been lying throughout this thread and your fantasies about your husband being spat on are a lie too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those stories are not a lie.  I just love people who try to rewrite history.  I was there, my brother had friends who talked about it.  Both my father and my brother served in Vietnam, that's how long the war was.  When my father came back, no problem, not the same when my brother came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hear his story....
Click to expand...


No.  Take my word for it, or don't, I'm not going to be cross examined by you or anyone.


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those stories are not a lie.  I just love people who try to rewrite history.  I was there, my brother had friends who talked about it.  Both my father and my brother served in Vietnam, that's how long the war was.  When my father came back, no problem, not the same when my brother came back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear his story....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Take my word for it, or don't, I'm not going to be cross examined by you or anyone.
Click to expand...


See Post#200

I win


----------



## freedombecki

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is that with the thousands of vets who claim they were spat on there is not a single story from the VietNam era reporting that it happened. No stories of fights from someone who was spat on by some hippie. Nobody reporting they saw it happen.......only recollections 40 years after the fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well there are many things that happened in history that are not on the internet because the internet did not exist when it happend. DUH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incredibly stupid.
Click to expand...

 You need to get out more.


----------



## MikeK

Againsheila said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, those stories are not a lie.  I just love people who try to rewrite history.  I was there, my brother had friends who talked about it.  Both my father and my brother served in Vietnam, that's how long the war was.  When my father came back, no problem, not the same when my brother came back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear his story....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Take my word for it, or don't, I'm not going to be cross examined by you or anyone.
Click to expand...

You obviously have never attended an anti-Vietnam demonstration at an airport when GIs were returning home.  In every such example there were protesters who were, themselves, 'Nam combat vets and other (non-combat) veterans, such as myself, and there were plenty of cops.  If anyone had spit on one of those soldiers you may rest assured he would have had the shit beaten out of him, either by the soldiers, themselves, and/or by us, and it would have been all over the news for days.  Have you ever seen, and can you produce, any such news report?  

Do youself a favor.  Order and read this book:  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Spitting-Image-Memory-Legacy-Vietnam/dp/0814751474/ref=la_B001HCZKCS_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1366047264&sr=1-2]The Spitting Image: Myth, Memory, and the Legacy of Vietnam: Jerry Lembcke: 9780814751473: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]  
It will convince you that all these _spitting_ tales are fabricated nonsense.  

So don't allow yourself to be deluded by these utterly fantastic "Rambo" myths about spitting on soldiers.  It didn't happen.


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear his story....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Take my word for it, or don't, I'm not going to be cross examined by you or anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have never attended an anti-Vietnam demonstration at an airport when GIs were returning home.  In every such example there were protesters who were, themselves, 'Nam combat vets and other (non-combat) veterans, such as myself, and there were plenty of cops.  If anyone had spit on one of those soldiers you may rest assured he would have had the shit beaten out of him, either by the soldiers, themselves, and/or by us, and it would have been all over the news for days.  Have you ever seen, and can you produce, any such news report?
> 
> Do youself a favor.  Order and read this book:  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Spitting-Image-Memory-Legacy-Vietnam/dp/0814751474/ref=la_B001HCZKCS_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1366047264&sr=1-2]The Spitting Image: Myth, Memory, and the Legacy of Vietnam: Jerry Lembcke: 9780814751473: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
> It will convince you that all these _spitting_ tales are fabricated nonsense.
> 
> So don't allow yourself to be deluded by these utterly fantastic "Rambo" myths about spitting on soldiers.  It didn't happen.
Click to expand...


You know, I was there at the time.  My brother's friends who got spit on?  It wasn't at the airport.  I don't need to read a book to know what was happening, it was happening to my friends and relatives.  You can claim it's a lie all you want, but it did happen.  Heck, what was it Fonda said about the returning POWs?  Something like, "They deserved what they got?"

The hatred towards our military during and immediately after the Vietnam war is not a fable, it's real.  You are right, I never attended any demonstrations against the war, not when two of my immediately family members and many of my extended family members served in that war.  Remember back then there was a draft, there weren't many people that weren't affected.  

I don't know what kind of world you were living in at the time, but it seems pretty clear you weren't paying attention.


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Take my word for it, or don't, I'm not going to be cross examined by you or anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never attended an anti-Vietnam demonstration at an airport when GIs were returning home.  In every such example there were protesters who were, themselves, 'Nam combat vets and other (non-combat) veterans, such as myself, and there were plenty of cops.  If anyone had spit on one of those soldiers you may rest assured he would have had the shit beaten out of him, either by the soldiers, themselves, and/or by us, and it would have been all over the news for days.  Have you ever seen, and can you produce, any such news report?
> 
> Do youself a favor.  Order and read this book:  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Spitting-Image-Memory-Legacy-Vietnam/dp/0814751474/ref=la_B001HCZKCS_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1366047264&sr=1-2]The Spitting Image: Myth, Memory, and the Legacy of Vietnam: Jerry Lembcke: 9780814751473: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
> It will convince you that all these _spitting_ tales are fabricated nonsense.
> 
> So don't allow yourself to be deluded by these utterly fantastic "Rambo" myths about spitting on soldiers.  It didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I was there at the time.  My brother's friends who got spit on?  It wasn't at the airport.  I don't need to read a book to know what was happening, it was happening to my friends and relatives.  You can claim it's a lie all you want, but it did happen.  Heck, what was it Fonda said about the returning POWs?  Something like, "They deserved what they got?"
> 
> The hatred towards our military during and immediately after the Vietnam war is not a fable, it's real.  You are right, I never attended any demonstrations against the war, not when two of my immediately family members and many of my extended family members served in that war.  Remember back then there was a draft, there weren't many people that weren't affected.
> 
> I don't know what kind of world you were living in at the time, but it seems pretty clear you weren't paying attention.
Click to expand...


I remember the boys who returned from our community. They came back a few at a time. There were no parades and we just welcomed them back to our community. 
I find it odd that I remember no outrage at the time over spitting. No news reports about how terrible it was. No veterans organizations speaking in outrage

15 years later....everyone knows someone who claimed to be spit on


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never attended an anti-Vietnam demonstration at an airport when GIs were returning home.  In every such example there were protesters who were, themselves, 'Nam combat vets and other (non-combat) veterans, such as myself, and there were plenty of cops.  If anyone had spit on one of those soldiers you may rest assured he would have had the shit beaten out of him, either by the soldiers, themselves, and/or by us, and it would have been all over the news for days.  Have you ever seen, and can you produce, any such news report?
> 
> Do youself a favor.  Order and read this book:  The Spitting Image: Myth, Memory, and the Legacy of Vietnam: Jerry Lembcke: 9780814751473: Amazon.com: Books
> It will convince you that all these _spitting_ tales are fabricated nonsense.
> 
> So don't allow yourself to be deluded by these utterly fantastic "Rambo" myths about spitting on soldiers.  It didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was there at the time.  My brother's friends who got spit on?  It wasn't at the airport.  I don't need to read a book to know what was happening, it was happening to my friends and relatives.  You can claim it's a lie all you want, but it did happen.  Heck, what was it Fonda said about the returning POWs?  Something like, "They deserved what they got?"
> 
> The hatred towards our military during and immediately after the Vietnam war is not a fable, it's real.  You are right, I never attended any demonstrations against the war, not when two of my immediately family members and many of my extended family members served in that war.  Remember back then there was a draft, there weren't many people that weren't affected.
> 
> I don't know what kind of world you were living in at the time, but it seems pretty clear you weren't paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the boys who returned from our community. They came back a few at a time. There were no parades and we just welcomed them back to our community.
> I find it odd that I remember no outrage at the time over spitting. No news reports about how terrible it was. No veterans organizations speaking in outrage
> 
> 15 years later....everyone knows someone who claimed to be spit on
Click to expand...


I don't know what world you were living in, but I remember the talks with the men who returned.  My brothers friends complaining about how they were treated.  Of course it didn't make the news.  The news wasn't much better at telling the whole story back then as it is now.


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was there at the time.  My brother's friends who got spit on?  It wasn't at the airport.  I don't need to read a book to know what was happening, it was happening to my friends and relatives.  You can claim it's a lie all you want, but it did happen.  Heck, what was it Fonda said about the returning POWs?  Something like, "They deserved what they got?"
> 
> The hatred towards our military during and immediately after the Vietnam war is not a fable, it's real.  You are right, I never attended any demonstrations against the war, not when two of my immediately family members and many of my extended family members served in that war.  Remember back then there was a draft, there weren't many people that weren't affected.
> 
> I don't know what kind of world you were living in at the time, but it seems pretty clear you weren't paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the boys who returned from our community. They came back a few at a time. There were no parades and we just welcomed them back to our community.
> I find it odd that I remember no outrage at the time over spitting. No news reports about how terrible it was. No veterans organizations speaking in outrage
> 
> 15 years later....everyone knows someone who claimed to be spit on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what world you were living in, but I remember the talks with the men who returned.  My brothers friends complaining about how they were treated.  Of course it didn't make the news.  The news wasn't much better at telling the whole story back then as it is now.
Click to expand...


Tell me some details....that is what these stories always lack


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the boys who returned from our community. They came back a few at a time. There were no parades and we just welcomed them back to our community.
> I find it odd that I remember no outrage at the time over spitting. No news reports about how terrible it was. No veterans organizations speaking in outrage
> 
> 15 years later....everyone knows someone who claimed to be spit on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what world you were living in, but I remember the talks with the men who returned.  My brothers friends complaining about how they were treated.  Of course it didn't make the news.  The news wasn't much better at telling the whole story back then as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me some details....that is what these stories always lack
Click to expand...


Quite frankly, I don't remember the details.  I remember being horrified at what they were going through and the injustice of it all.  I remember comparing the welcome for the troops of WWII to the lack of welcome to the troops from the Vietnam War, and I remember, specifically a medic that cried about his friend who died before he could finish a poem about what it was like serving in the war.  He and his friends finished the poem for him, I have a copy of it someplace.  I believe John was his name and he specifically complained about being spit on when he mentioned his service to people.  He said he wouldn't tell anyone anymore.  He was funny, told my sister she was dead.  She asked him to take her pulse and he couldn't find it.  He ended up having to use the artery in the neck.  He planned on going to med school, if he could get in, I don't know what happened to him.  

When my brother came home, the War was wounding down and he didn't get the same treatment as John did.  He got worse treatment from a government that didn't want him to bring his wife home from Thailand.  Claimed my brother wasn't an America citizen even though he'd served in Vietnam, had been born on an America Air Force Base in Japan and was registered to vote when he was 21.  He and I both ended up going into Seattle to get our citizenship.  Mom decided I wasn't going to have the same trouble as my brother.


----------



## AgentSparky

rightwinger said:


> They should give Jane Fonda a statue near the VietNam Memorial
> 
> She did more to end the war than all those so called patriots who ended up putting all those names on the wall.



I lost two uncles in Vietnam. Why do you disrespect and hate them?


----------



## rightwinger

AgentSparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should give Jane Fonda a statue near the VietNam Memorial
> 
> She did more to end the war than all those so called patriots who ended up putting all those names on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost two uncles in Vietnam. Why do you disrespect and hate them?
Click to expand...


There are 60,000 just like them sent to win a civil war we had no business getting involved in.  They were poorly suited by those they trusted with their lives


----------



## AgentSparky

rightwinger said:


> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should give Jane Fonda a statue near the VietNam Memorial
> 
> She did more to end the war than all those so called patriots who ended up putting all those names on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost two uncles in Vietnam. Why do you disrespect and hate them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 60,000 just like them sent to win a civil war we had no business getting involved in.  They were poorly suited by those they trusted with their lives
Click to expand...


So you disrespect and hate people like my uncles and others that died in Vietnam?


----------



## rightwinger

AgentSparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost two uncles in Vietnam. Why do you disrespect and hate them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60,000 just like them sent to win a civil war we had no business getting involved in.  They were poorly suited by those they trusted with their lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you disrespect and hate people like my uncles and others that died in Vietnam?
Click to expand...


I respect them far more than those who sent them into an unnecessary conflict


----------



## AgentSparky

Sunshine said:


> Anti War protester vid




That was horrible. Why are Liberals so nasty and hateful?


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> I remember the boys who returned from our community. They came back a few at a time. There were no parades and we just welcomed them back to our community.
> I find it odd that I remember no outrage at the time over spitting. No news reports about how terrible it was. No veterans organizations speaking in outrage
> 
> 15 years later....everyone knows someone who claimed to be spit on


And it's all hysterical fiction.


----------



## AgentSparky

Fiction???

I wish I could ask my uncles to confirm or deny but they're dead and people like the member"rightwinger" are glad that they're dead and hail Fonda a hero while spitting on their graves.


----------



## rightwinger

AgentSparky said:


> Fiction???
> 
> I wish I could ask my uncles to confirm or deny but they're dead and people like the member"rightwinger" are glad that they're dead and hail Fonda a hero while spitting on their graves.



Where have I said I am glad they are dead?

Actually, I am outraged that they are dead

Why aren't you?


----------



## AgentSparky

rightwinger said:


> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction???
> 
> I wish I could ask my uncles to confirm or deny but they're dead and people like the member"rightwinger" are glad that they're dead and hail Fonda a hero while spitting on their graves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I said I am glad they are dead?
> 
> Actually, I am outraged that they are dead
> 
> Why aren't you?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you hailing Fonda a hero is disrespectful enough towards the troops that served.



> They should give Jane Fonda a statue near the VietNam Memorial
> 
> She did more to end the war than all those so called patriots who ended up putting all those names on the wall.


  Stating Fonda deserves a statue and the fallen troops don't deserve a memorial wall seems hateful IMO.


----------



## rightwinger

AgentSparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction???
> 
> I wish I could ask my uncles to confirm or deny but they're dead and people like the member"rightwinger" are glad that they're dead and hail Fonda a hero while spitting on their graves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I said I am glad they are dead?
> 
> Actually, I am outraged that they are dead
> 
> Why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you hailing Fonda a hero is disrespectful enough towards the troops that served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should give Jane Fonda a statue near the VietNam Memorial
> 
> She did more to end the war than all those so called patriots who ended up putting all those names on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stating Fonda deserves a statue and the fallen troops don't deserve a memorial wall seems hateful IMO.
Click to expand...


These men bravely served their country and deserve a monument to honor them. However, they were ill served by those in whom they entrusted their lives. They were caught up in 1960s cold war hysteria and were sent into a conflict we had no business getting involved in
Just because men died in a war does not make that war justified


----------

